# My Ultimate Fake Floor Build: Mosconi Focal Illusion - 2012 Genesis Sedan (600 pics!)



## simplicityinsound

Hey guys,

As most of you know, I am a big fan of fake floor installs…the primary reasons behind this are the facts that fake floor builds take up less amount of usable cargo space and can be hidden out of view from potential thieves. 

Over the years, I have probably done hundreds of fake floor installs of covering a wide range of complexity, sound quality and cosmetic flashiness…and I am very pleased to say that just recently, after spending about 2.5 month, I completed what I consider my ultimate fake floor install to date. What I mean by this is simple, the customer had the vehicle space, monetary budget and fine appreciation for music that I was able to achieve almost everything that I value in a car audio install.

The car is a brand new 2012 Hyundai Genesis 4.6L Sedan, and before I start, I want to make sure the following people are thanked for their invaluable support along the way:


Scott my ORCA rep for helping me set up a sponsorship package with ORCA and for being simply the best rep I have ever known
Duane and Nalaka from Orca for giving me the opportunity to showcase their gear, and especially Duane for helping me countless times along the way with great tips and advice
Clay my Stinger rep and the people at Stinger for offering their support on the project
Derek with Nav-TV for helping me with the video source on the car
Various great installers from around the country for offering up their advice and helpful tips along the way
Jesse aka killasharksj for helping me with parts of the build
Our very own Shinjohn for lending me his rivet nut gun
The folks at Silicone Valley laser for their precision laser cutting services
William of Williams autobody in San Mateo for once again coming up with a beautifully finished product
The folks at Oznium.com for supplying me with their awesome LED strips
Many guys on this very forum that showcase their knowledge and skill from which I gleaned valuable info for the project
And last but not least, Lars, the customer, who I have become good friends with, for trusting me with his new car and giving me the opportunity to do the install I have always wanted to do

There were many goals for this project:
1.	Achieve a high level of sound quality, both for daily listening and for competition purposes
2.	Strong focus on attention to detail during the build so the car can be competitive in install judging
3.	Retain the car’s ability to serve as a daily driver by still retaining a reasonable amount of trunk space and the ability to keep everything hidden
4.	Obtain a decent amount of cosmetic flashiness so it would stand on its own in a car show

Lets get started, shall we? Because there are almost 600 pictures in this log, I am going to divide them into sub categories, so the flow of the read may be slightly different than my typical build.

One thing I do want to mention is that for the second time, I have decided to utilize ZERO screws…every single thing in the install is secured via some type of bolt or cap bolt into an insert or rivet nutsert. The final tally:
Rivet Nutsert: 26
Threaded Inserts: 211
Bolts: 238
Washers: 47
Lock washers: 54

What this means is that for every single occasion where a screw could be used, I had to measure, center punch, drill, sand, insert, sand again and vacuum…taking roughly about a minute to 2 minutes per item. Thank goodness for my OCD that I actually got some enjoyment out of it! (you will see the inserts circled in red throughout the build)

Also of note is that every single piece of wire in the car has been covered in checkered flag techflex sleeving, with heatshrink termination…with the exception of one cable, which had ends that were too thick to pass sleeving through, that cable is protected by split loom throughout the car.

Lets start off with some pictures of the car itself…With some light mods to it as I received it:


----------



## simplicityinsound

*Completed Interior*

First I installed a radar mount for his passport RD:










This car had the technology package and features a MOST linkage between the headunit and the amp. So the OEM source unit had to be retained. Signal processing is by a Mosconi 6to8DSP, and the customer supplied me with un-connected Andriod phone to act purely as a master controller upfront. The unit allows instant on the fly changes to master volume, subwoofer volume, fade/balance and presets. The large screen is nice to use while driving and the Bluetooth function works great, automatically connecting each time the system is powered up. I utilized a Pro-clips mount for their high quality and easy access while driving. It is position so that the customer doesn’t even have to really look down to make adjustments while driving after getting used to it. I also used a hardwire version so that whenever the car is turned on, it will charge the phone.



















Looking infront of the shifter, this is the door that slides open to reveal his ashtray:










But now, when you open it, it shows a small panel with three things on it. An IR eye for a Pioneer DVD changer (more on that later), a switch to engage and disengage his OEM center channel, and another switch for his electric exhaust cutout for when he wants to hear the rumble of the TAU V8 (See video below). The holder is flocked in black to match the interior of his glovebox:










In the armrest, there is a plug that allows an Apple device or an external video source to be fed into the stock system. The car is supplied with a cable that plugs into this port on one end and a Apple jack on the other. The 3.5mm mini jack is responsible for video input, and after much trial and error, I realized that Hyundai uses a proprietary ring configuration on their 3.5mm, meaning almost no other aftermarket cables will work (I tried 5 none of which worked properly)…so instead, what I did was take one of the OEM cables apart, cut off the Apple jack, and soldered it to a video rca cable coming from the DVD changer. Here you see that cable coming in through a grommet and into the oem port. The reason why I did it this way is so the customer can choose to unplug it, and plug in his Iphone on a regular basis:










Here is the view of the DVD changer screen loaded onto the OEM display:



















The reason why there is a DVD changer in the car is that I was concerned about the ultimate SQ of the oem signal source, since it’s a MOST system with no pre-amp adaptors current available, we had to tap the signal AFER the stock amp. To ensure that ultimately, this does not affect the car in judging, a Pioneer Premier XDV-P9 was utilized, set in stand lone mode and essentially provides a audiophile quality secondary signal source with its onboard 24-bit DACs. To switch from OEM signal source to the DVD changer, one simply has to press a different preset o the phone controller, and turn the OEM headunit to AUX IN, and then use the supplied Pioneer DVD remote for playback functions. 

Front stage in the car is a set of Focal Utopia Berylium No.7 3 way component set. The midbass were mounted into the doors, and the midrange and tweeters reside in an A-pillar pod.

During the build process, I experimented with several configurations of aiming and location, including a full dash pod, a pillar pod that has the speakers running up the pillar, etc etc but in the end, there was a fundamental issue with most of the placements. If the speakers are aimed low or pushed too far back, the reflection off the instrument shroud causes a phantom second center image to show up on some songs. 
In the end, I came up with a solution that has the speakers aimed high above the shroud, firing basically at the rear view mirror area. This resulted in the best imaging and staging with very little deficit on tonality during my positioning tests.

This was one area that stealthiness was not a factor, we decided early on that sound quality is the number one priority here.

So here they are, the entire pillar was shaped and then done in custom mixed flocking fibers to achieve as close of a match to the OEM color as possible. This was definetly one of the more difficult mods I have had to do but it turned out pretty well in the end.




































































































I also made grilles that would cover the speakers in normal every day usage. A lot of effort was spent to make sure the fit and finish is precise:
































































In order to maintain a cosmetic integrity throughout the interior, the B and C pillars were also stripped, sanded, prepped, and flocked:





































As promised, here is a video of the exhaust bypass cutout in action.


----------



## simplicityinsound

*Door Speaker Build*

Before I got into the build pics of the door, I want to say Hyundai REALLY has done their homework when it comes to putting together a great interior. Not only is everything very solid and rattle free, the ease of which this car comes apart and goes back together is REMARKABLE. Every panel is held in by high quality clips that doesn’t break or loose shape, and things are done in a logical manner so that every panel you remove leads to the screws and clips that frees the next one in the process. BRAVO!

So firstly, right off the bad, I encountered an issue, there were no free slots in the door molex plug with enough room to run the pair of 12 gage cables into them. Cutting into this new car was not in the option list, so after doing some analyzing, I figured out an alternative. TWO PAIRS of OEM cables are run into each door, one pair for the woofer and one pair for the midrange and tweeter. Each cable is roughly 16 gauge, so what I did was to combine them into a single pair of signal wires. This way, the equivalent gauge is right inline with the stinger 12 gauge wire I am using for the Focal Midbass. 

Here you see the two pairs of OEM cables on the driver side door trimmed out:










They were then connected to the Stinger 12 guage wire and heatshrinked:










And protected by an additional layer of heatshrink:










On the door side, I intercepted the OEM cables as early as possible to keep their run as short as possible:










They are hooked up back to Stinger wire the same way and protected:



















The OEM woofer is riveted in, so I had to drill it out, here you see the remnants of the rivets:










I measured, drilled and installed 4 rivet nuts:










These are the spacer rings I built for the Focal midbasses, with threaded inserts in them for attachment:



















They were then coated with 5 layers of truck bedliner spray, and here they are with the bolts to be used to install them:










The door then received a layer of second skin deamplifier pro, and behind the speaker cavity, I laid down a piece of Focal Blackhole FIVE sound proofing material to help eliminate back waves:










The ring spacer baffle was then installed, and a layer of butyl rope wrapped around the edges to seal it properly against the door:









The Focal midbass was then wired up:










And installed into the baffle:



















The same procedure was then performed on the passenger side:













































































































The OEM door card already had a thick layer of jute material on it that worked great at blocking noise and eliminating panel buzz, so this was retained and no foam used. I did however, put in a bunch of deamplifier pro to help kill resonance:






















































Overall, the doors sound great, zero buzzing or resonance and the midbass has excellent performance, very snappy quick and full of impact.


----------



## simplicityinsound

*Pillar Build*

Moving onto the build pics of all the pillars. First I removed all three pairs of pillars from the car, they are covered in a foam backed grille mesh like material that was REALLY hard to remove:




























After about half a days worth of cursing, scraping with my finger nails, grinding and sanding, I managed to strip all of them:




























As mentioned before, I tried out various aiming positions and locations for the A pillar speakers, the last one worked the best and I based my mold off that:




























To ensure that the A pillar pods had a high degree of precision throughout, I routed out a whole bunch of pieces for it…some of which acts purely as presses so that when the fiberglass is curing, it would hold its shape with no warpage:










These are the primary pieces of the pillar pod, two mounting baffles, and two top grille pieces. Note I sunk a total of 8 al-ni-co magnets into them so they would be held on during spirited driving yet not be so tight to make it impossible to remove.



















The base baffle then had a flush mounting wall of low heat plastic attached to it:










And about two hours of aiming and reaiming later, I secured them at the proper angle to the A pillars:



















Grille cloth was then pulled across the shape, resin applied and allowed to cure. Close to 2 liters of durglass/resin mixture was then poured into the pod to render it extremely solid:




























Then I shaped the mold with filler and sanded it down smooth…perhaps one of the most difficult shapes I have had to sand…took a full day just for this process:




























The interior walls of the pods then received first a layer of modeling clay to kill resonance:










And then an additional layer of deamplifer pro to add additional mass and also to help secure the clay in place:










The pillars were then painted with grey primer so that no colors would bleed through the flocking:










And they were then flocked with a custom mixed fiber set from DonJer Flocking Fibers Supplies Suede-Tex Soft Flock Rayon Nylon Spray Applicators Kits Adhesive Cars Decoys Rods




























The Focal utopia tweeter cup was then press fit into the opening on the baffle with a small dab of hot glue:










And then the pillars were installed back into the car via OEM clips and bolts, and the Focal midrange and tweeters wired up and secured:





































For this build, I also wanted to make sure that the grilles themselves are fully finished, so no glue or staples can be seen. So they were a two piece design. With a 3/8” lower portion and a 1/8” top portion.










The top portion, which will be wrapped in black grille cloth, was painted black for consistency in color. The bottom parts were trimmed to fit around the mounting screw heads on the speakers andt hen coated with resin to seal it up:










The bottom potions were then painted with grey primer:










And then flocked:










The top portion, meanwhile, was wrapped in high grade grille cloth:










The two pieces were then bonded together using JB woodweld, for a finished product that is pleasing to look at from either side:



















After that, I turned my attention to the B and C pillars. 

Here you see the B pillar sanded smooth after a layer of body filler:










And then coated with primer and flocked:



















The same treatment was then applied on the C pillar panels:




























This is easily the most amount of time I have ever spent on an interior of a car…but in the end to me and to the customer, it was well worth it.


----------



## simplicityinsound

*Misc. Interior Build*

This section covers the other items built in the interior that isn’t purely speaker related.

First is the ashtray switch panel. Here is the OEM astray:










The panel consists of two pieces, a top portion that is a ring and matches the opening of the stock ashtray, and a lower portion for the switches…quite a delicate task to get right as they both extremely small:










After some filler and sanding, the two pieces were smooth:










They were then bonded together using JB woodweld:










And test fitted in the center console:










The piece was then coated with a layer of resin to seal it up so it doesn’t absorb the glue for the flocking fibers:










And hit with black paint for color consistency:










It was then flocked with black fiber, and when that dried, it was test fitted against in the car…it presses right in and stays in place like a glove:










Here are the switches wired up with quick disconnects and ready to go:










And the switches sunk into the panel:










Here are the wires that lead from the interior of the car for the two switches, as well as the IR eye for the Pioneer DVD changer, which flushes into the bigger opening on the panel:










This is the new cable I made up for the AUX video in, by cutting and soldering the OEM Ipad/Iphone cable with a standard RCA cable:










Here is that cable being routed through the center armrest, ziptied to OEM bundles every few inches, and then passing through a grommet:



















Here is the Pro-Clips phone mount with hardwire option I used:










And I also added a Video In Motion module from Nav-TV so that the DVD changer screen can remain on even when moving:










One thing I wanted to do with this car was to make it into a vehicle capable of doing SQ2 two seat judging. And since the OEM source unit utilizes a version of the Logic 7 surround processor (altered from the MS8), I decided to wire up the OEM center channel speaker so we can turn it on and off. This way, by tapping into a different pre-set with altered time alignment functions, flipping the switch to power on the OEM center channel and turning the Logic 7 surround ON in the menu selection, we can go from a single seat vehicle to one that does admirably well for two seat listening.
So here is the OEM center channel:










The negative wire leading to the speaker plug was cut and then reconnected to a pair of wires that lead down to the switch in the ashtray and then the speaker installed back in place:



















Moving on now to sound proofing of the rear deck…here is what the deck normally looks like:










The OEM subwoofer was removed to gain a nice and big port into the trunk for the subbass to come through:










The focus was put on the rear deck cover as it tends to have the most rattles…so first went on a layer of deamplifier pro:










Followed by a layer of foam to help isolate it from the metal below:










The metal partition in the trunk opening was also removed, and covered with damplifier pro and installed back into the vehicle:


----------



## simplicityinsound

*Interior Wiring*

As mentioned previously, every single cable and wire in the install has been covered in black and white checkered flag techflex. Here are the speaker cables for the midbass (12 gauge), midrange and tweeter(14 gauge)



























The other three cables that runs through the interior is the remote turn on lead, the video rca cable from the DVD changer, and the IR eye lead for the DVD changer. As mentioned the IR lead had ends that are too big for sleeving, so it was wrapped in split loom:










The speaker wires were labeled, a theme that continues throughout the build:



















Lets start with the driver side, moving from the front to the back…first, the midrange and tweeter wires fed into the A pillar area:










A fuse is tapped here which supplies power to the electric exhaust cutout, note that even non audio related cables were treated the same way:









All six pairs of speaker wires were run down the driver side, this is due to the fact that the car’s stock main power line connecting the alternator and the trunk battery runs down the passenger side, so any signal cable should stay as far away from that as possible. Here you see the bundle in the kick panel area:










As the bundle travels towards the back, it is ziptied to the factory loom every 2-3”, it also routes through the factory plastic conduit at the B pillar, and continues all the way to the rear deck area where it passes through the same grommet as the OEM wiring bundle:























































Onto the passenger side, first the A pillar:










Wiring on the passenger side kick, which has quick disconnects for easy trouble shooting, the same quick disconnects are present on the driver side but tucked away behind the dash. 










A fuse is tapped on the passenger side kick panel to provide charging power for the Andriod Phone/Controller.










The passenger side speaker wires, the Video RCA cable from the DVD changer, and the IR eye lead is routed behind the glovebox towards the center of the car and the driver side. The bundle is also ziptied to factory wiring every 4 inches or so. The two quick disconnects seen there is for the phone charger, this way, if we ever need to swap to a different phone and thus different hard charger, we only have to redo the wiring portion prior to this.
The blue heatshrinked part ist he connection between the video rca cable coming from the DVD changer and the Ipod/USB to video cable I made.




























While the other cables ends in the center of the car, the passenger side speaker wires continue towards the driver side where it meats up with the driver side speaker cables at the kick panel as seen before. Again, secured to the car every 4” or so:










Here is the bundle traveling down the passenger side of the vehicle, treated the same way as the driver side, it contains the IR lead, the Video RCA cable and the remote turn on lead.


----------



## simplicityinsound

Completed Trunk

Moving onto the main focal point of the build…the trunk. As mentioned, I wanted to make this my ultimate fake floor install. To that end, I had to fit a huge amount of equipment in the trunk and still make it stealthy, durable and completely usable. Of course, given the amount of gear and the sheer size of the product we are using, some cargo space had to go. So the entire floor was raised up to the height of the trunk opening. 

I also wanted to incorporate a small surprise for people (more on that later)

So lets take a look. Here is the normal view. We had a thick custom trunk mat made that covers and protects the entire install. Nothing can be seen what so ever:




























Remote the cargo mat and here is what you see, a new fake floor with a very large center cutout, all trimmed in black carpet that has been dyed to match the slightly lighter OEM trunk carpet:




























Remove the breathable grille and you are exposed to a very large trimmed well. Four Mosconi Zero amps power the entire system. If you haven’t seen them, the Zero are the new top of the line amps that sits above the AS series. They are bigger wider, features a brushed aliuminum finish, have more built in fans are overall a step up on the AS in every way. 

At the front of the trunk, two zero 3s are lined up side by side, each amp sends out 2x 270 watts RMS to each Utopia midrange and tweeter. At the bottom, are two Zero1s, the left one powers the utopia midbass with 2x 450 watts RMS, while the right one powers the subs with 3000 watts RMS in normal mode, and close to 5000 watts in hyperdrive mode for brief instances! Yes this customer does want to do some SPL comps once in a while.

Speaking of the subs, they are the relaunched Illusion audio brand, and have yet to be released. These are the top of the line Carbon XL 12” subs, fresh pulled off the assembly line and air mailed to me. These subs have an excellent blend of output and SQ and can take the brunt of the Zero1. I also love the carbon weave cone.

Everything is trimmed in a panel that flush mounts the products and is painted to match the exterior of the vehicle. Anyway, its not meant to be super crazy looking, just clean and classy. here are the pics:























































The rack on the passenger side of the trunk secures the pioneer premier XDV-P9 dvd changer, which as mentioned, is a secondary pure signal source, the little display next to it is the IR eye for an LED controller.










You will notice that there is a plexi border around the opening of the well, well of course that lights up with RGB million colored LED strips…lets take a look at it in a darkened garage from various angles:























































So normally, that would be the end of the show…well for this car, I wanted to do something different. I have always felt that even though I spent a huge amount of time and detail on the wiring, if will almost never be seen by anyone checking out the car. Well that was going to change. So here is what can be done. The white painted board is easily popped off, and in doing so, it reveals a secondary well that is also fully finished, this time in 3M brushed aluminum wrap. Every wire has been covered in checkered flag techflex and properly terminated, and its all proudly on display. So here is the secondary “surprise” display:



























































































You will also notice that there is a second clouded plexi border lower in the well, this also lights up and is meant to highlight the wiring and the floor. There are a wide variety of lighting mods from the controller and the two lighting rings can be the same color or totally different…lets take a look at this again in the dark:
































































To better demonstrate the effects of the lighting and the overall trunk, I made a lil video for you guys:


----------



## simplicityinsound

*Signal Analysis*

Before I get into the build pictures of the trunk, I wanna run through the various signal analysis I performed during the build.

As with any vehicle that requires tapping after the OEM amp, having a good understanding of the stock signal is vital. In the Genesis Lexicon system, the OEM amp has three outputs that will be utilized. They are the midrange/high channel, the door woofer channel, and the subwoofer channel.

Using my TrueRTA and Fast Track Pro, here are the measurements I took at the amp speaker outputs.

Midrange and high:










Door woofer:










Subwoofer:










The subwoofer and door woofer signals were sent to the Mosconi HLA-Sum device, and here the analysis of those two signals combined after adjustments:










The OEM tweeter channels were fed into channels 1/2 on the DSP, while the summed signal from the HLA-SUM were fend into channels 3/4. Using the mixing and input EQ feature on the 6to8DSP’s software, I was able to achieve a signal that looked like this at the RCA output of the DSP, not too bad considering where I started from:










The signal from the DVD changer is fed through channels 5/6 on the DSP…just for giggles I also analyzed this line signal…little surprised, it didn’t need any adjustments. Hehe:










One thing I noticed was that the OEM master volume control did NOT alter the signal output on the amp, which was very surprising. But here is the plot comparison of that, the lower line is at volume 15, middle at volume 30 and top at volume 40…note that the response is virtually identical, just at different levels. This means that we can use the stock volume knob as the master volume control with little issue.










After my initial tuning session, I basically came up with three separate presets.

Preset 1: Driver oriented two channel, OEM signal source set to LOGIC 7 OFF, center channel speaker turned off. This is the daily listening mode. The final curve here as measured by my dual mic RTA setup looks like this, again this is just a preliminary tune:










Preset 2: Two seat listening, OEM signal source set to LOGIC 7 ON, center channel speaker turned on, time delay and levels were adjusted to effect as good of a sound stage as possible for both seats. This is the end result curve:










Preset 3” DVD changer signal source…this is for competition purposes and the final curve looks like this:










Overall, the OEM signal is a lot better than I thought, it is reasonably clean with a decent SN ratio for a stock post amp install…the DVD changer is a bit quieter and I hope to extract even more from it in the near future, but the oem signal source does an admirable job overall…perfectly acceptable for SQ listening. The two seat listening still needs to be fine tuned more, right now, I got it to sound pulled about 2-3 inches to each side depending on the listener seating position, having to work with the car’s inherent logic 7 system has its challenges, but I think over time, it can only get better. Tonality wise there isn’t much of a difference between the two settings.


----------



## simplicityinsound

*Trunk Preparation*

Lets now get on with the build pics in the trunk…starting first with the steps I took to prepare everything for the build. As with any fake floor build, the absolute key is to start with a foundation that is level with the rest of the trunk floor…and then everything can be built off of that. The Genesis makes this a bi difficult as the spare tire well, though big and deep, is very much at a different angle than the top floor and has a big old group 49 battery sitting in it.

So first thing I did was to figure out where I wanted the foundational support to sit in the spare tire well and laid down a layer of deamplifier pro:










Here is what the trunk looks like in general, nice and spacious, but note that on the front portion, there are a bunch of factory tubing and panels that I would have to space over in order to achieve a flat and level floor. I would also need to build spacers on the two sides to make it flat and even with the front…




























Then I installed rivet nutserts into the two trunk sides, to secure the floor spacer i will be putting in later:



















I also installed rivet nutserts along the passenger side wall of the spare tire well, these will secure a wide variety of things down the road. The first picture is where the Stinger grounding lug will go, thus paint has been grinded away:



















Next, I added rivet nutsets at the front of the trunk, which will serve to secure the front floor spacers. The front of these spacers will be secured using a nut onto the OEM stud you see sticking out of the floor.



















These are the foundational spacers for the left and right sides…though they look simple, each took over 2 hours of careful measurement, cutting, ditching, recutting, reditching, to get right…because keep in mind that all four spacers need to align on angle and height, big metal washer acting as shims helped to get the final few mm of angle right:



















Here are the spacers for the front trunk floor, note the bottom is design to sit in the dips and valleys and space above the factory tubing and panels:



















While I was at it, I got in a Braille Endurance battery to replace the OEM unit, it has way more capacity and CA:



















It is a direct fitment to OEM mounting bracket. Though its an AGM and don’t need a breather, it does provide a slot so the stock vent tube plugs right in:










The four floor spacers were then bolted in place, forming a flat panel across the four corners:














































The Stinger 0 gauge grounding lug was then installed via bolts, wiretie hold downs were also installed in the locations previous drilled and riveted to hold the main power and ground cables:



















In order to ensure that I have a stable platform to build everything else off of, I decide to do a fiberglass bottom support structure…basically a fiberglass box but not for enclosure purpose. So first the area was taped off:










And then 6 layers of fiberglass cloth was laid down and allowed to cure:










Then the piece was removed from the car and trimmed to the desired shape:



















Then support blocks were attached so the top surface will be oriented flat and inline with the four support platforms above, note that holes were drilled through the blocks to allow for bolts to pass through:










Next a top panel was fabricated, with a center recessed hole to attach a bolt to the OEM spare tire mounting hole:










Next the top panel was attached to the blocks and then the gaps around the edges filled in with duraglass to form a flat and sturdy piece:




























So this is the finished structure that the subbox and thus amprack will attach to. The four bolts show are the ones that will attach this structure to the car. Also note the threaded inserts added for the attachment of the subbox:




























Next, four holes were drilled in the floor of the spare tire well and rivet nutserts attached:



















Then the support structure was bolted in place via the 5 bolts, completely solid and strong:



















The rivet nutsert and the bolt exposed at the underside of the car were coated with bedliner to prevent corrosion:



















The bottom of the rear deck was sound proofed with deamplifier pro along with the trunk lid:




























To allow better venting of the subbass into the cabin, I made a venting port attached to the trunk ceiling carpet. Here is the carpet piece:










The port frame was built, rabetted on the backside to allow attachment of grille mesh:



















This was then placed onto the trunk carpet and the area in the port cut out:


----------



## simplicityinsound

The frame was then wrapped with black carpet, and the grille mesh attached:



















And finally, the finished port is secured to the trunk carpet using upholstery epoxy and staples, this port is directly below the hole in the rear deck and grille on the rear deck cover for the OEM sub, a clear path right through:



















And finally, the rear license plate and frame received the foam treatment to prevent it from buzzing against the car:


----------



## simplicityinsound

*Trunk Wiring*

Moving onto the wiring pics of the trunk. First, the bundle on the driver side, after passing through the OEM grommet, is then secured to the OEM wiring loom every 2-3 inches all the way down to the trunk floor level, there, it is divided and located to go to their respective destinations:




























On the passenger side, it’s the same story. The front door woofer, front tweeter and subwoofer signals were tapped at the output side of the stock amp and connected to Stinger speaker wires. Note techflex and heatshrink throughout:





































Grommets were placed into the OEM trunk carpet on both sides to allow the cables to pass through:



















This the main floor side pieces where all the wiring and accessories including barrier strips will be attached, each is designed to be bolted onto the side support platforms:



















For the passenger side, four threaded inserts were used to secure the DVD changer, here it is being test fitted:



















The bottom corners were trimmed out to allow wiring to pass through, (see pics later)










Starting on the driver side, three barrier strips of two different ratings allow for easy trouble shooting of the front stage. First two inserts were put down for the big strip that house the subwoofer and front midbass cables:










Once that was in place, four more inserts were put down to secure the other two strips which houses the midrange and tweeter cables:



















Four inserts were used to secure the Mosconi 6to8DSP, and the DSP was then bolted in place:




























A platform was built that goes over the DSP, and allows attachment of the Mosconi HLA-SUM summing device, as well as two barrier strips for the combined power ground and remote output of the two devices:










The barrier strips were then attached and prewired for the two pieces:



















Turning my attention back to the passenger side, insert was put down just for the wiretie cable clamp to secure the bundle to the floor:



















More inserts were put down to locate the main ground distribution blocks from Stinger. 










Inserts were also added to house the platform that will house the mani power distribution:










This is the said platform, which has its own inserts for the attachment of L brackets, wiretie holddowns, and the distribution blocks:




























Next, inserts were added for wiretie anchors and barrier strips for the various power ground and remote wires for everything in the trunk:



















Jumpers were used on the barrier strips for distribution of power ground and remote:



















Next, the various wires are organized and started to be attached to their respective spots on the barrier strips and more inserts were used to tie down wires:



















Next, I decided to beef up the factory ground by adding a second grounding cable to an existing bolt hole on the floor behind the battery. The paint around the mounting hole was sanded away and the additional grounding cable attached:



















The main grounding cable was then routed from the lug to the ground distribution blocks, ziptied to the anchors I had secured earlier:










Next, all the signal, power, ground and remote cables that needed to go to the driver side of the car were bundled up and ran across. It is secured to the plastic trunk trim every 3 inches or so by drilling a hole in the ledge of the trim and passing a ziptie through:




























Of course an insert was used to secure the bundle on the driver side:










Next I added RCA ends to all the signal cables from the OEM amp and the DVD changer:


----------



## simplicityinsound

The tweeter channel and the DVD changer’s output cables were plugged into inputs 1/2 and 5/6 respectively:



















Next, the platform previous built was bolted in place, the HLA-SUM attached, and the wires from the subwoofer and door midbass channels were fed into the speaker level inputs:










The RCA cable that runs from the summed output of the HLA into input 3/4 of the DSP was then made:





































And finally, everything is organized and attached to their desired destinations. Note heatshrink white for positive, black for negative, blue for remote turn on…a theme maintained throughout the install:



















Next, a Stinger HPM 0 gauge power cable was attached to the stock terminal. Due to the extremely short run of the cable (less than 18 inches), a single 0 gauge is adequate despite the high current consumption. The oem terminal cover was trimmed to allow the cable to pass through, and it was then routed to the power fused distribution block, secured again via the anchors previously installed. Note battery terminal grease applied on both terminals:














































Next, all the cables for the DVD changers are prepped, trimmed to the right length and routed:










The power distribution works like this. The main 0 gauge power cable goes into a two-out quad fused distribution block acting as the main fuse terminal. From there, one side has 250 amps of fusing and goes directly into the zero 1 amp powering the subs. The other side has 350 amps of fusing and then goes into a four-out fused distribution block which powers the three other amps and all the accessories:



















The DVD changer was then hooked up, the main RCA connection for audio and video protected by heatshrink:










At this point, the subbox was installed, and these pictures show more of the wiring organization with it in place:





































Then the amp rack was installed, and wires from the rack itself were led out to be attached to either side. First comes the subwoofer cables, which are dual 8 gauge cables, followed by the midbass, midrange and tweeter wires, each bundle is zitptied and secured down by insert and a small bolt:














































Then the RCA cables from the amps were lead out and bundled above the speaker wires:


















Next, ends were soldered to all the cables:


----------



## simplicityinsound

These cables were also labeled to identify them, and plugged into their respective outputs. At this point, the entire driver side wiring is complete:














































Moving to the passenger side, first the main ground cables were secured to the ground distribution block. The amps are number 1 through 4 starting from the bottom left hand Zero 1 and moving clock wise. 










Next all the remote turn on cables were bundled, attached to the anchors located on the platform, and secured to their places on the barrier strip:



















Then the power cables for the amps and accessories were secured to the fused distribution blocks, once again labled 1 through 4 for the amps:



















A platform was built to house the RGB LED controller, it is bolted to the floor via inserts as well.










And the controller was then secured and wired up, thus completing the wiring for the passenger side:



















Three shots of the entire trunks wiring all laid out:




























Final note that high quality solder with a good silver content is used for all the RCA cables.


----------



## simplicityinsound

*Subwoofer Enclosure*

After some measuring, I decided to build the enclosure out of wood instead of fiberglass for the simple reason that there is plenty of room in the spare tire well and I can control the internal airspace much better using wood. Total internal volume for the subbox is around 2.5 cubic feet, so after factoring in sub displacement, I am left with about 1.2 cubic foot sealed per sub.
Here is the bottom of the enclosure, all the corners braced with as support beam:



















Here are the main cables that runs inside of the subbox to the subs, they are 12 gauge:




























And here are the cables that go from the outside of the subbox to the amp, a single pair of 8 gauge:



















I didn’t trust the rather flimsy connection points on the speaker cup, so I drilled it out and used two bolts and corresponding washers. Lockwashers and nuts to secure the two sides together:



















Four thread inserts were installed to mount the terminal cup, thread locker was applied to ensure it would not back out due to vibration:



















An insert was put down to secure a ziptie anchor so the cables will not be strained coming out of the box:




























Next, an entire box of Focal Blackhole Five sound proofing material was used to line every interior surface of the enclosure. The Five eliminates resonance and standing waves yet is acoustically transparent, meaning they don’t take up enclosure air space:



























Here you see the speaker cables bundled and routed inside the enclosure:










Next the enclosure was stuffed with Blackhole Stuff, a much better alternative to polyfil which serves to smoothout the bottom end of the response and further eliminate standing waves, combined the Five and the Stuff is definitely a bit of an overkill…but nothing wrong with that right?










Next the top baffle of the enclosure was made and temporarily attached:



















Then began the construction of the spacer baffles that will raise the subs to the level of the amplifiers. I started with a template made out of 1/4 inch plexi cut on a computerized laser cutter:










Then a bunch of matching pieces were routed from that template:










After some careful positioning, two corresponding holes were cut in the top baffle and the stack of plates attached:



















Then the top baffle was permenantly secured to the box:










Since I planned for a totally finished amp rack floor, the sides of the subwoofer spacers were wrapped in 3M brushed aluminum wrap to maintain cosmetic consistency, and now the box is ready to go into the car:




























The subbox was then attached to the foundational support structure via 8 bolts that go into inserts previously installed:



























The top panel where the subwoofer will actually sit on is routed to be 1/8” smaller than the rest of the baffles to account for the thickness of the carpet. Threaded inserts were placed for attachment of the subs:



















The piece was then carpeted, The reason why I chose carpet is to prevent buzzing of the trim panel against it.



















Since the OEM trunk carpet is slightly lighter than the black carpet I use, it was dyed with SEM for a better cosmetic match, this method is used on every single piece of black carpet in the build:










Front the get go, we planned to use the yet to be released Illusion Audio Carbon XL 12” subwoofer. The Illusion Audio line is being reintroduced into the US by ORCA, they still have their classic front motor subs and speakers, but the XL series sits at the top of the pyramid. The first 200 of these subs will feature neodymium motors, after them, the subs will come with ferrite magnets since the material for the first 200 were purchased before the insane increase in neo pricing. This sub is capable of taking a lot of power, I was told that they will reach their full output with around 2000 watts…a perfect match for the zero 1 powering them. Each sub is dual 2ohm. The folks at ORCA were fantastic, pulling the first two subs off the assembly line to airship to me directly so I can have them in time. So without further explanation, here is the sub. I do not yet know the details of it, but I will share that info once they are officially released. But I love the CF cone…and the fact that this car is the first one in the world to have them installed.





































The sub also comes with a trim ring, but our design was built off of a prototype that did not have this feature, and thus the ring will not be used due to space constraints:



















Each sub is wired in series to form 2ohm, and then parallel with each other for a final 2ohm impedance load on the zero 1. Here you see the cable connecting the positive of one coil with the negative of the other:










And finally, both subs were wired up and installed into the enclosure:


----------



## simplicityinsound

*Amp Rack Construction*

Easily the most complicated part of the build was the amp rack. What seemed like a HUGE trunk quickly became very space constrained after we mocked up the four big amps and two subs…so precision is the absolute key here. For this reason, I had a laser cutting facility make me templates that were to my specific parameters, within microns.

I also decided early on that I plan to have a secondary display within the amp rack, meaning the surface that the amps and wires sit on will be displayed…this adds a lot of complexity as all the cables and their routing needs to be carefully planned out so it wouldn’t detract from the overall aesthetics.

I started with this simple board, cut to the desired shape:










Next, I took one of the laser cut plexiglass pieces and routed out a bunch of copies from various thickness of wood. This is the bottom of the amp rack walls, and consists of, from the bottom to the top, 3/8” mdf, 1/2” MDF, 3/8” Plexi (the template) and 1/8” hardboard:




























Next, another laser cut of plexi was used to make a second stack of rings, these are slightly bigger than the first group so when they sit on top of the first batch, it forms a small ledge, this ledge is what the white painted trim panel sits on. From the bottom to the top, this group is 1/2" MDF, 3/8” Plexi (the template) and 1/4” MDF.




























Here are the two batches stacked on top of each other:



















And you can see the ledge that is formed, not the precision of the pieces:










Next, a third laser cut plexi piece was used to make the cosmetic middle trim panel out of 1/2” MDF:



















And this pieces is test fitted to the stack, again note the precise fitment of the panel, a 1/8” border was left all around to account for the thickness of the carpet:



















The stack of rings from the subwoofer build section was also test fitted at this time and the whole shebang was test fitted in the vehicle:



















Next, a series of holes were drilled through the entire stack and the base board, these will serve to pass long bolts through and achor the stacked walls to the baseboard:





































Every hole drilled in the base board received its own threaded inserts:



















And finally, the pieces were bonded together via bolts:



















Next, holes were drilled into it that would allow bolts to pass through ane secure the baseboard onto the foundational support platforms documented earlier:



















The area around the subwoofers were cut out:










And the area above the stock battery was cutout…this is done so that in case we ever need to swap a battery, all we have to do is remove a single amp and pull the battery out:










Next, the very bottom pieces of the stacked wall was chopped into two sections, this would allow fore the wiring bundle to pass through:



















Next, the inside wall of the pieces was wrapped with 3M brushed aluminum wrap to maintain cosmetic consistency with the floor:





































Next up is the 3/8” plexi, which was clouded:



















The 1/8” hardboard was then carpted:



















Then the 1/2" MDF was carpted:



















The upper 3/8” plexi clouded:



















And finally, the top 1/4” MDF carpted:



















Then all the pieces that were wrapped in black carpet was dyed to be slightly ligher. Here you see a sample black carpet on the left, and the dyed pieces for comparison purposes:










Then began the task of securing all the rings together, basically, each layer was put down, epoxy applied, the next ring stacked on, so on and so forth until the very top piece has been placed, then bolts were shot through to hold it all together as the epoxy dried, forming a solid wall of sorts:


----------



## simplicityinsound

Here is what the stack looks like from the side:










Next, the baseboard received a bunch of inserts to mount the four amps:




























And the amps test mounted via bolts:














































Then I figured out where I want the wiring bundles to run, and put down a zillion threaded inserts that will each secure a ziptie anchor, this ensures that the bundle will be completely secured against the baseboard:




























Then, I added a spacer section with dowels that will eventually properly locate the main top floor:



















By now, the epoxy have cured and now I have a whole stacked border that is bonded together:



















A final test fitment of the baseboard ensures that I can indeed get the battery out through the cutout:










Then the baseboard was covered with 3M brushed aluminum wrap, thanks to Jesse for helping me with this:





































Then the amps were bolted in place:



















Now, every single threaded insert on the floor got its own wiretie anchor:




























And zipties passed through the hoop, it is now ready for wiring:



















Then I started attaching all the wires to the amps and routing them to their proper exit point in the amp rack. This may look simple but it was a huge amount of work and required four tries to get the routing correct. As you can see, every cable has been techflexed, and terminated with heatshrink. The end result is so strong that I can lift the approximately 60 lb rack up by the wiring bundles.




























Here are some close up shots of each amp’s wiring:









































































Then I had to remove the front two zero3s, so I can secure the entire structure to the car:










It was bolted in place via a few dozen inserts I had installed into the foundation platforms:


----------



## simplicityinsound

The front amps were then reinstalled and the wires lead out to their respective destinations. (documented in the wiring section earlier)




























Now it was time to focus my attention on the lighting. Here again is the stack of rings:










Heavy duty double side transparent tape was put onto the two clouded plexi glass rings and then the outer yellow layer was ripped off to expose the sticky surface:



















Two spools of 16 foot RGB LED light strips were used from oznium.com










And the first strip was attached to the lower plexiglass ring










The same was done for the upper plexiglass ring:



















The adhesive backing on the LED strips were removed, and then black electrical tape was wrapped several times around the entire shape, this would prevent light leaking out of the back of the strips:




























The ends for the wires from the strips were tinned, and then wrapped with color coded heatshrink, white for positive, then R G B negative. They were then wired to the input terminals of the LED controller:




























And the entire piece is now complete and ready to be bolted into the car:



















Here you see the top panel on the sub enclosure secured, and the wiring inside the subbox, again heatshrink terminated. There are two quick snaps attached to the sub enclosure (note temporary focal subs used during construction) that help locate and secure the white painted trim panel. The female half of these snaps is sunk into the trim panel:




























And finally, I had my good friend William at Williams Autobody paint the trim panel to match the exterior of the car:


----------



## simplicityinsound

*Top Floor and Cover*

The top floor of the build is a relatively simple affair, its divided into three sections, a center portion with the large cutout, and two side pieces that would allow for easy access to all fusing and wiring. After the center section was but, duraglass was used to ensure a perfect fitment against the rear trunk trim:










Once that cured and sanded smooth, I was left with this:




























Threaded inserts were installed into the bottom side along the left and right edges that would later bolt on support beams:










This piece was then wrapped with black carpet:










The two side panels were built, the right hand side has the cutout for the DVD changer, and a small cutout for the IR eye and display of the LED controller, they were then also wrapped in black carpet:



















This is the cover for the dvd changer, before and after carpet, there are four tiny but very powerful neodymium magnets epoxyed to the inside that grabs onto the metal chassis of the DVD changer to hold the cover in place.



















Then all the pieces were dyed to match the OEM trunk carpet:










These are the support boards that would allow the side panels to sit flush with the center piece, along with their bolts:










And the boards secured in place, forming an extra ledge:



















I also wanted the main grille cover to be sturdy and presentable on both sides, so it’s a two piece design. First is the top section, with its cutouts, rabbeted top surface to attach steel mesh, and also along the outer edge to account for the carpet thickness…and inserts on the bottom side for attachment of the bottom portion:




























The grille mesh was then attached over the cutouts and filler was applied to smooth out the transition:










This piece was then carpeted, and the carpet on the bottom is sunk down into the rabbeted edges:



















Then came the bottom section, which is basically a match of the top interms of cutouts, but about 1/4" smaller all around:










Carpet was applied to one side, and strips of sound proofing was used to space out the middle of the board to the same thickness as the carpet:



















Then two more rings were made up and carpeted, these would sit on the frame of the subwoofer and provide additional support along the middle of the grille:



















Finally, all the pieces were attached together, the carpet on the bottom cutouts pushed down and secured to the bottom of the mesh, and bolts put down, making the whole thing a single grille panel carpeted on both sides:




























This whole thing was then dyed to match the oem trunk carpet:










And finally, the top cover for the dvd changer was made and carpeted:




















So that’s it…overall, I am extremely pleased with the look and sound of the vehicle. The stage is nice and high and a good solid center image. Tonality is quite good as well with snappy and precise midbass and smooth yet detailed midrange and highs. 

I will comment upon this later after I get some more tuning done. Hopefully, those at the NORCAL car audio meet will get to see it and hear it and they can chime in with their thoughts!

So expect reviews of the subs and amps at a later date…right now, after 6 hours of typing, I am simply too tired and need a break! 

Cheers,

Bing


----------



## ib2ez2

Bing,

Thank you for sharing another incredible build. I am simply amazed at the amount of detail that went in to this system, I am looking forward to hearing this tomorrow.


----------



## sy0296

bing, been waiting patiently for this. wished i could be there tomorrow to see and hear it in person!

can't wait for mine to start


----------



## d5sc

A Bing-athlon for sure! The attention to detail is incredible! 

Thanks for taking the time to document and take pictures of the build.


----------



## robert_wrath

Dogg, you went absolutely insane for this fabrication & install. Over 2.5 months of blood, sweat and tears - not to mention the overtime hours. BTW, did you end up turning a profit or was this geared toward your pride? Either way, truly brilliant work on your behalf. Thanx for the step by step detailed documentary.


----------



## damonryoung

Bing, this is yet another piece of art that you have created. There is no doubt that is install will be viewed numerous times by myself and other to hopefully learn something from you.

Kudos on the fine craftsmanship!!
D


----------



## bertholomey

d5sc said:


> A Bing-athlon for sure!.


Bing-athlon.....Priceless! 

Wow....started to look at these on my phone......stopped because it wouldn't do this build justice.....I have a long night in front of me reading through everything......Amazing!!!!! I had to holler at the wife to run in here to show her the exhaust cut out.....incredible! You are an artist!!!


----------



## GS3

insane build with incredible attention to detail. impressive list of equipment too.

one quick question bing: did the owner upgraded the alternator? or retained the manufacture's alt for the job?

thanks for sharing bing.


----------



## FuzEboX

Eye-gasm overload. I haven't even read the whole thread yet, but I'm in heaven so far. Huge thumbsup on the install!


----------



## simplicityinsound

thanks guys  yeah I unleashed my OCD monster full force on this one...sometimes it was a big mind boggling as i kept on worryying forgetting some small detail that i had to remove things later to redo...but in the end it turned out good 

yeah i will bring the car tomorrow to the meet, so anyone coming can check it out 


on the last question, no alternator upgrade, normal music listening the stock alternator is fine, its all their dynamic headroom, not constant current draw


----------



## so cal eddie

Simply stunning work! 

I was a bit disappointed to see the magnet on the back of the subwoofer, though. Are they coming out with an nd12 type sub again? How do these new subs sound?


----------



## robolop

What a beautiful instal, and well explained.....

THX Dude


----------



## simplicityinsound

so cal eddie said:


> Simply stunning work!
> 
> I was a bit disappointed to see the magnet on the back of the subwoofer, though. Are they coming out with an nd12 type sub again? How do these new subs sound?


there will still be the old front mount motor subs, this is just the top of the line with much longer throw 

so far they sound good, buti want to get more listening done on them and tune them before making a definitely statement...they get quite loud though 

b


----------



## simplicityinsound

robolop said:


> What a beautiful instal, and well explained.....
> 
> THX Dude



wow, coming from you that means the world to me


----------



## honfatboy

Bing, I really enjoyed looking at your work. Thanks for sharing it with us. Your work is inspiring!


----------



## JayinMI

Bing,

Absolutely amazing work. While your wiring is usually exceptionally clean, this takes it to a whole new level.

I wish I could get customers to leave me their cars for months, without salesmen interfering or trying to cut corners...I can only imagine what could be done.

I don't know if you are aware of it, but there are 2 sites I'd like to suggest:

HMAService.com and Kiatechinfo.com

They are both free sites that allow you to register and then look up things like wiring diagrams, parts diagrams, TSB's and recalls, etc. The reason I point this out, is because I found a notice on Kiatechinfo concerning my Rio (which may or may not apply to the Genesis Sedan), but basically they say not to add any grounds at the battery due to the battery sensor on the negative terminal. Apparently, some features of the car *may* be effected. The new 2013 Rio has a feature that acts somewhat like a hybrid where it shuts the engine off at lights, and starts back up when you remove your foot from the brake. This is one of the features they specifically list as possibly being effected. Hopefully it isn't the case on either car, but I noticed a similar sensor on the negative terminal. Just throwing it out there, so if there is an issue you might be able to find a work-around.

I love the zip tie hold downs...are they from Stinger?

Jay


----------



## Se7en

Wow! 

Is this the Hyundai you're bringing tomorrow? Not the one with the OE Bose???


----------



## jpeezy

Bing,very well detailed install,I have to say ,personally I prefer the non beauty panel look of trunk,you did such a fantastic job on covering the cables with the braided cover,and then to tie them and line them up that straight,with the perfect bends,bravissimo!not that you didn't do an awesome job on the cover but,that kind of wiring,great job!


----------



## simplicityinsound

JayinMI said:


> Bing,
> 
> Absolutely amazing work. While your wiring is usually exceptionally clean, this takes it to a whole new level.
> 
> I wish I could get customers to leave me their cars for months, without salesmen interfering or trying to cut corners...I can only imagine what could be done.
> 
> I don't know if you are aware of it, but there are 2 sites I'd like to suggest:
> 
> HMAService.com and Kiatechinfo.com
> 
> They are both free sites that allow you to register and then look up things like wiring diagrams, parts diagrams, TSB's and recalls, etc. The reason I point this out, is because I found a notice on Kiatechinfo concerning my Rio (which may or may not apply to the Genesis Sedan), but basically they say not to add any grounds at the battery due to the battery sensor on the negative terminal. Apparently, some features of the car *may* be effected. The new 2013 Rio has a feature that acts somewhat like a hybrid where it shuts the engine off at lights, and starts back up when you remove your foot from the brake. This is one of the features they specifically list as possibly being effected. Hopefully it isn't the case on either car, but I noticed a similar sensor on the negative terminal. Just throwing it out there, so if there is an issue you might be able to find a work-around.
> 
> I love the zip tie hold downs...are they from Stinger?
> 
> Jay


yeah i use those two sites liberally  i had the customer download and print the entire manual for me lol

as for engine start stop, this car definetly doesnt have it...the install acutally has been done for a month so, so far no issues, so hopefully that stays trhe case.

yeah those are stinger stick on anchors...but i cut the center out to allow a bolt to be passed through each 

b


----------



## simplicityinsound

Se7en said:


> Wow!
> 
> Is this the Hyundai you're bringing tomorrow? Not the one with the OE Bose???


this is the one


----------



## simplicityinsound

jpeezy said:


> Bing,very well detailed install,I have to say ,personally I prefer the non beauty panel look of trunk,you did such a fantastic job on covering the cables with the braided cover,and then to tie them and line them up that straight,with the perfect bends,bravissimo!not that you didn't do an awesome job on the cover but,that kind of wiring,great job!


i agree, thats why i made sure to do it so it can be shown off


----------



## jtaudioacc

I give it my thumbs up!!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shinjohn

Nice job Bing. Another world class job!
I expect nothing less than greatness from you.  Lookin' forward to seeing it and hearing it tomorrow. You will have to let me play with that Mosconi DSP a bit too.


----------



## mark620

Bing...Top notch..Your best yet your work is just flawless. Pat yourself on the back outstanding attention to detail. It never gets old looking at your work ..


----------



## Mic10is

Someone forgot to take their Zoloft for OCD before working on a car again



Nice Job tho. i like attention to detail. its a lost art these days


----------



## JayinMI

simplicityinsound said:


> yeah i use those two sites liberally  i had the customer download and print the entire manual for me lol


Is it the Genesis sedan also, or just the Equus where the owner's manual comes on an iPad?

Jay


----------



## tjcaustin

Finding the two e36 builds you did motivated me to tackle my own and this is simply artistic to me. I only wish I could make my stuff look this good.

Or had the ability to have you build my door enclosures <.<

Absolutely excellent work, sir.


----------



## Kellyo77

Jesus. I am so jealous of your gift, Bing. Your level of skill, fabrication ability and vision, is astounding. 
To be honest, one of the main reasons I come to this site is to see what masterpiece you have created. 
Very, very well done.


----------



## IBcivic

WOW!
This is one helluva nice friggin masterpiece!
Bing...you are one talented mthr-fkr!


----------



## nadams5755

awesome.


----------



## jcollin76

Beautiful work Bing, you are a true craftsman! 
I wish I could express something more than others have said here, or your other projects, but WOW is all that pops up. Lol
Your a true artisan, and an inspiration to all us diy'ers. I enjoy doing my own work... no matter how bad it turns out. Lol 
I hate having others do it for me... but I wouldn't hesitate one second, giving you my vehicle to run wild with. 

Bravo sir! You should be very proud


----------



## diatribe

It's installs like this this that make me rip all of my gear out and start over. What I have just feels so.. inferior. Not really sure if I want to hug you or punch you.

Kudos


----------



## 6 SPEED

This install just blew away EVERYTHING I've read over the last year (lot of lurking before I signed up lol). I came. brb, need fresh pants.


----------



## simplicityinsound

diatribe said:


> It's installs like this this that make me rip all of my gear out and start over. What I have just feels so.. inferior. Not really sure if I want to hug you or punch you.
> 
> Kudos



lol what the hell are you going to do when you meet one of those many guys whose installs make me feel the same way?


----------



## m0sdef

Just skimmed through this real quick, but damn what an amazing build!


----------



## Woosey

Beautifulllll!!!!!! You sure make some european products look amazing in the states....

Respect!

Sehr Gut!!


----------



## danno14

I wonder...... Upon hitting a major lottery, how many of us would promptly book several months of your time. DIY be darned! I certainly would 

Utmost respect here. 
IF you ever need a garage to work from in the seattle area, my offer still stands. Just to see your work first hand.


----------



## roduk

Unbelievable  I"m in awe at the build!


----------



## hyundave

I might cry because of how gorgeous this system is.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Most times I fall asleep while on the laptop but this thread just kept me awake,thanks Bing.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

robolop said:


> What a beautiful instal, and well explained.....
> 
> THX Dude


Thats like having Superman high5 you!

Super sick job Bing, I love it!!
I think it is one of the cleanest installs I have seen..
Keep it up!


----------



## req

i cant say anything that has not been said bing. 

i just want to let you know that i show your work off to lots of people that i know. your work, and the fact that you stick around here and discuss how\why you do things inspires me all the time.


----------



## MDubYa

This is truly a work of art! I am currently planning a false floor install (of course nothing as cool as yours), do the amps get hot back there? I live in Oklahoma and it gets to 100+ that, and in a trunk?! Lord only knows how hot it is in there. Any pointers would be much appreciated! You're awesome!

M


----------



## wdemetrius1

Wow, I just noticed this build. Bing has created another masterpiece. :thumbsup:


----------



## sydmonster

WOW.... what can you say. Details, effort, results... its all there. This is a "how to", more than just a build log! Faaark!!


----------



## simplicityinsound

thanks guys...a bunch of guys saw it and heard it in person today at the meet...though we are still at the very infancy of the tuning process, its not bad, i think its got some good potential, espeically when we get the dvd changer source dialed in 

b


----------



## Nacho

Awe inspireing and motivational !!!!! I love the door speaker wiring idea and of corse everything else!!! Thank you so very much.


----------



## Driven Audio Tony

Great work Bing, you set the bar high for us all!

What tweaks are you thinking will help the changer out?


----------



## simplicityinsound

Driven Audio Tony said:


> Great work Bing, you set the bar high for us all!
> 
> What tweaks are you thinking will help the changer out?




oh i dont mean help the changer out. what i mean is, when i first got he car done a few weeks ago, i was rushed and didnt get to do much tuning and critical listening.

but this time, after the illusion subs arrived, i had all day to listen to it over and over again, and this time, i noticed that the DVD changer definetly has more potential. of course, the stock signal source has a lot more to go too.

so i am hoping with additional tuning time, this car can sound quite good, espeically ont he audiophile specific dvd changer, whcih was added solely for that purpose


----------



## jooonnn

I am pretty speechless


----------



## papasin

I am one of the lucky ones to see it (and parked next to it) today. Good thing Bing wasn't blasting the Hyundai while others were listening to my car...or maybe that was when people commented that I had too much bass...and I said how's that possible with only a single 10 .


----------



## sydmonster

See the tape... thats detail!


----------



## DAT

Again, WORLD CLASS attention to detail install


----------



## JayinMI

sydmonster said:


> See the tape... thats detail!


I was looking for tape on the amp rack, and was like "What's he talking about..."

When you see it you'll sh*t bricks. LOL

Another thing you can take the extra time and materials to do when you don't work at an "everyday" shop. LOL

Jay

wait the green tape? hehe nah thats nothing special, many quality shops take the step to protect vital surfaces


----------



## tyroneshoes

amazing


----------



## Blazemore

Love the install but imho the cutout sounds like ****.


----------



## jtaudioacc

I got to touch it. That thing is imp:


----------



## papasin

jtaudioacc said:


> I got to touch it. That thing is imp:


Was it the curtains?


----------



## LBaudio

BEAUTIFUL install....Work of art, very clean and classy


----------



## FuzEboX

All I have to say is:


----------



## BigRed

simplicityinsound said:


> thanks guys...a bunch of guys saw it and heard it in person today at the meet...though we are still at the very infancy of the tuning process, its not bad, i think its got some good potential, espeically when we get the dvd changer source dialed in
> 
> b


Bing, this car has a ton of sq potential. it sounds really good like it is, and there is alot more that can come out of it. the install is flawless!! Great Job!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound

BigRed said:


> Bing, this car has a ton of sq potential. it sounds really good like it is, and there is alot more that can come out of it. the install is flawless!! Great Job!!!


with your help i hope extract some more beyond our total combined 2 hours of real tuning 

get your butt up here!


----------



## SkodaTeam

Beatifull A-pillars! great install


----------



## goodstuff

Those mdf door speaker rings look so much nicer than any I've ever made.

Just curious what kind of flocking applicator do you use?


----------



## simplicityinsound

goodstuff said:


> Those mdf door speaker rings look so much nicer than any I've ever made.
> 
> Just curious what kind of flocking applicator do you use?



i order all my flocking supplies from DonJer Flocking Fibers Supplies Suede-Tex Soft Flock Rayon Nylon Spray Applicators Kits Adhesive Cars Decoys Rods the are good people and they custom mixed fibers this time to get it to a closer match to the oem color.

i use the air flocker they sell. basically a can with a nozzel on one end and a cap that you can screw one of their air gun/caps onto.

i buy one gun and three cans, so on large pieces, i can preload all the cans and just go one after another, ensure i get all the fiber i need on there before the glue flashes.

b


----------



## Se7en

I got to see and hear this car in person this past weekend. All I can say is that the pictures really don't do this car proper justice. Attention to detail is insane. Also, it was really nice to finally meet Bing in person. He's a super nice guy and this forum is fortunate to have contributors like him here!

Build:
The fit and finish was exceptional, gaps between panels are perfect, all edges are C&C precise, wiring is outstanding, material choices were well chosen and a strong compliment both to the car and the equipment. 

I've never been a huge fan of dash or pillar pods, but I feel that Bing did a really nice job of choosing shapes and materials that were a strong compliment to the car's overall aesthetic. At no point did I feel like someone just stuck a speaker in my field of view. It felt very well integrated to the shapes of the interior. Again, the fit and finish inside the car, was well beyond OE. 

The car sounded very good as well, and I suspect that with more tuning time, it will be mind blowing. 

Bing, thanks for sharing this work of art!

-Gabe


----------



## goodstuff

simplicityinsound said:


> i order all my flocking supplies from DonJer Flocking Fibers Supplies Suede-Tex Soft Flock Rayon Nylon Spray Applicators Kits Adhesive Cars Decoys Rods the are good people and they custom mixed fibers this time to get it to a closer match to the oem color.
> 
> i use the air flocker they sell. basically a can with a nozzel on one end and a cap that you can screw one of their air gun/caps onto.
> 
> i buy one gun and three cans, so on large pieces, i can preload all the cans and just go one after another, ensure i get all the fiber i need on there before the glue flashes.
> 
> b


I've only ever used the cardboard tube style from donjer. Just wondered if the higher end applicators are really worth it. Props.


----------



## quickaudi07

Amazing install!

I'm wondering, where did you get your led strips from?


----------



## falstaff

Amazing install. 

QTP exhaust cutout? Those will be off in no time as they tend to leak pretty bad. 

Much better Welcome to DMH Performance! I had these On my 32v TT Lightning. Not a bit of trouble.

Again awesome build!


----------



## simplicityinsound

quickaudi07 said:


> Amazing install!
> 
> I'm wondering, where did you get your led strips from?


LEDs - underbody kits, cathodes, flexible LED strips, dome lights

i use the pre-wired waterproof led ribbons, Million RGB in this case.

b


----------



## simplicityinsound

falstaff said:


> Amazing install.
> 
> QTP exhaust cutout? Those will be off in no time as they tend to leak pretty bad.
> 
> Much better Welcome to DMH Performance! I had these On my 32v TT Lightning. Not a bit of trouble.
> 
> Again awesome build!


i have no idea who made it, it was on the car when i got it, and i just did the wiring and the switch 

i sure as hell hope it doestn leak too bad or at least the new valve if it leeks can be adapted to fit the old wiring and swtich, i am not running those wires under the car again lol

b


----------



## falstaff

LOL yeah it should wire right up.


----------



## kustomkaraudio

Looks great Bing. Wish I could have made it to the get together to check it out in person.


----------



## simplicityinsound

I'm trying to reach half of ur level Scott  struggling but almost there 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NucFusion

Excellent install. One of my all time favorites. I really love how the installation fits the styling of the car. Everything looks so factory and retains all the functionality of the vehicle. Well done.


----------



## 05impalaSS

That is absolutely amazing....is that an R-Spec genesis?


----------



## simplicityinsound

its not, its a 4.6 loaded to the gills, the customer wanted an R-spec but they didnt have one in white.


----------



## 05impalaSS

simplicityinsound said:


> its not, its a 4.6 loaded to the gills, the customer wanted an R-spec but they didnt have one in white.



Nice to say the least!


----------



## eltico7213

ok, 1) i cant believe i sat down for about an hour and fully read every post. 2) ... just wow... simply remarkable.. love the attention to detail, and it paid off.!

jobs like this are what keep me inspired to try newer and better things. great job sir.


----------



## quickaudi07

Thats a nice customer with **** load of coins in the pocket 
As long as it keeps you busy $ is what counts as well....

I have showed my friend your work and he couldn't stop talking about it.

Also thanks for the link 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simplicityinsound

eltico7213 said:


> ok, 1) i cant believe i sat down for about an hour and fully read every post. 2) ... just wow... simply remarkable.. love the attention to detail, and it paid off.!
> 
> jobs like this are what keep me inspired to try newer and better things. great job sir.


I Really appreciate that sir...that u actually read through it...sorry for the spelling...I was typing as fast as I could and was so tired that I gave up on proof reading 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

Phenomenal work!

So these must be the Zero's u were talking about the Mosconi thread

Also how long did this project take you? 8 hours?


----------



## simplicityinsound

gtsdohcvvtli said:


> Phenomenal work!
> 
> So these must be the Zero's u were talking about the Mosconi thread
> 
> Also how long did this project take you? 8 hours?


You mean the install log? Yeah about 8 hrs 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kelrog

Awesome install again. 

Just found this searching on the net, and said to myself, that looks like a bing install. Oh wait... it is...

GTI spare tire well sub enclosure /amp rack, trim panels, plexi, neon

You really have progressed far since that one.


----------



## Beckerson1

Great build... Was referred to view this by Papasin


----------



## simplicityinsound

kelrog said:


> Awesome install again.
> 
> Just found this searching on the net, and said to myself, that looks like a bing install. Oh wait... it is...
> 
> GTI spare tire well sub enclosure /amp rack, trim panels, plexi, neon
> 
> You really have progressed far since that one.


hehe, i dont think much has changed since that one, it is still one of my favorite ones 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...more-mkv-gti-keep-you-socal-guys-company.html


----------



## JayinMI

Somehow I missed that one...very nice. 

Jay


----------



## chrisedtl

So Ive been a long time lurker of your install logs, and this is my first time posting to one of them. 

All I can say is you are hands down one of the best installers I have ever seen. 

I have been in the industry for the better part of 12 years, I have done everything from basic decks and speakers, all the way up to full custom jobs, and I have been Master Certified for the last 5 years(yes Ive taken that stupid test twice). So I have seen alot of different installers come and go. 

I hope I get the chance to meet you someday, it would truly be an honor.


----------



## simplicityinsound

chrisedtl said:


> So Ive been a long time lurker of your install logs, and this is my first time posting to one of them.
> 
> All I can say is you are hands down one of the best installers I have ever seen.
> 
> I have been in the industry for the better part of 12 years, I have done everything from basic decks and speakers, all the way up to full custom jobs, and I have been Master Certified for the last 5 years(yes Ive taken that stupid test twice). So I have seen alot of different installers come and go.
> 
> I hope I get the chance to meet you someday, it would truly be an honor.


dude if are master certified and i know how hard that test is, i should be the one having the honor of meeting you 

i was just up in seattle a month ago visiting friends while on vacation hehe

b


----------



## sebberry

Another wonderful, classy install.

I think what impresses me most about your work is the atten to detail "behind the scenes". 

Anyone can cut a hole in a piece of MDF, but the effort you go to ensuring all the wiring and everything else is in tip-top shape is amazing.


----------



## mago48

*hello greetings from Argentina* and you want to give you my sincere congratulations for your work .... simply beautiful ... a taste and pleasure to read your "step" .... thank you for sharing and a big hug.


----------



## shawnk

Oh my goodness!

What a phenominal build! Fit and finish is superb and the attention to detail is just stunning! I absolutely love the wiring and overall execution!

This is definitely my kind of install.... Wow... just Wow!


----------



## Shazzz

Damn Bing you outdid yourself again. 

AN ABSOLUTE BEAUTIFUL MASTERPIECE WORK OF ART !!! 

Nice job buddy... BUT

What took longer, the install, or the pics and vids?


----------



## Boxcar

Incredible work!


----------



## JayinMI

Does anyone else have problems with their computer hanging up while trying to load the pics on the first page?

Jay


----------



## Lunchbox12

What an amazing, inspirational work of art. I am so impressed by your attention to detail and the amount of foresight and planning that made it all come together. Fantastic job my brother!


----------



## robolop

JayinMI said:


> Does anyone else have problems with their computer hanging up while trying to load the pics on the first page?
> 
> Jay


Jep dude:mean::mean::mean::mean::mean:


----------



## nadams5755

JayinMI said:


> Does anyone else have problems with their computer hanging up while trying to load the pics on the first page?
> 
> Jay


you need more memory and/or close other stuff down.


----------



## metalball

Outstanding craftsmanship as usual, Bing!


----------



## ace2u

Outstanding job. I wish I could do that to my Genesis but I use the trunk to much for my heavy paintball bag.


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll

GREAT BUILD !!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07

I have showed your install to my wife, and she loved it! even though she has no idea what in there it just looks pretty to her! (Trunk)

But she didn't know why the A pillars are so out and speakers are mounted to show everything, so i tried to explain it to her, but she doesn't understand. Ladies will never understand ! (Not All)

Once again, great build, I just cant stop looking at it...

How did the customer like the Mosconi amps?


----------



## HondAudio

...another bulls-eye!


----------



## 02TurboA4

Amazing work. Great attention to detail.


----------



## JJAZ

Impressive, very very impressive.. The attention to detail is over the top on almost everything from start to finish.

What is the labour cost of such a job?


----------



## simplicityinsound

the customer loved everthing...and he did have high expectations since hes the owner of the orange and black Porsche I did last year  i m sure hes impressed with the amps, but how much that is a qualified response, i dont know.  I am personally very impressed having done quite a few of the Mosconi AS line, which are already some of my favorite amps, these suckers are so effortless in their power production, everything sounds very open and airy and they certainly have a lot of fan cooling capacity, the csutoemr took it on a 4 hour trip on a very hot california day with tthings stuffed in the trunk and they were fine 

JJAZ: i'd rather not discuss labor costs here  but i spent roughly almost 400 hours on it...and i technically quote 50 an hour, but i didnt charge him nearly that rate by the hour 

b


----------



## hummspeed

As the owner of the car, I must say Bing exceeded my expectations and expanded my mind with his creativity, passion and professionalism. I have yet to meet someone with Bing’s knowledge, passion, patience, professionalism and attention to detail!
As Bing has mentioned, my expectations are very high, since he has equipped my other car with an amazing , award winning system already. I hope that Bing will receive the international recognition that he deserves for his phenomenal masterpiece. 
I have the privilege of listening to the sound system for hours and hours. I can’t say enough. The amps have yet to run hot, even if I am listening to my car while it is sitting in the sun. Mosconi amps are hands down my favorite amps. The zero amps are just incredible. I couldn’t be happier with the performance! If you just look at the trunk of my car it is impossible to tell what’s hidden below the floor, which is just amazing and leaves everyone speechless once revealed. There are so many details and features that you guys should check out in person.
Again, thank you Bing for making this build your own. I trusted you 100% and you have surpassed all of my expectations! Thank you for your friendship. Also, thank you to everyone who contributed to this impeccable build for your invaluable support! 
I’ll see you guys at the next car show.

--Lars


----------



## lucipha

Awesome job Bing! You probably spent more time uploading these pics than I am going to spend on my next install.


----------



## simplicityinsound

lucipha said:


> Awesome job Bing! You probably spent more time uploading these pics than I am going to spend on my next install.


 lol I have done installs that took far less time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simplicityinsound

hummspeed said:


> As the owner of the car, I must say Bing exceeded my expectations and expanded my mind with his creativity, passion and professionalism. I have yet to meet someone with Bing&#146;s knowledge, passion, patience, professionalism and attention to detail!
> As Bing has mentioned, my expectations are very high, since he has equipped my other car with an amazing , award winning system already. I hope that Bing will receive the international recognition that he deserves for his phenomenal masterpiece.
> I have the privilege of listening to the sound system for hours and hours. I can&#146;t say enough. The amps have yet to run hot, even if I am listening to my car while it is sitting in the sun. Mosconi amps are hands down my favorite amps. The zero amps are just incredible. I couldn&#146;t be happier with the performance! If you just look at the trunk of my car it is impossible to tell what&#146;s hidden below the floor, which is just amazing and leaves everyone speechless once revealed. There are so many details and features that you guys should check out in person.
> Again, thank you Bing for making this build your own. I trusted you 100% and you have surpassed all of my expectations! Thank you for your friendship. Also, thank you to everyone who contributed to this impeccable build for your invaluable support!
> I&#146;ll see you guys at the next car show.
> 
> --Lars


Hey Lars...finally u made it on here eh? I think enough has been said in the thread already so I wont add more...except...when r we going for BBQ again? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayinMI

nadams5755 said:


> you need more memory and/or close other stuff down.


Firefox was the only thing running, and that was the only page I was trying to load. I have 2GB of ram, that should be plenty for viewing stuff on forums.

I can't believe how much attention this thread is getting (even moreso than a "normal" Bing install). The other night I was looking at it and there were 135 people viewing it right then!

Before that, I think the most I'd ever seen was like 35.

Jay


----------



## JJAZ

simplicityinsound said:


> JJAZ: i'd rather not discuss labor costs here  but i spent roughly almost 400 hours on it...and i technically quote 50 an hour, but i didnt charge him nearly that rate by the hour


Fair enough, I was just curious.. 400 hours, pheeew, that customer must have pretty deep pockets :-D but he has chosen one hell of a good guy for his installs!


----------



## Alan-Rx

excellent work!! I really like the Genesis


----------



## The Tube Doctor

Really impressive detail on this install! 
Using threaded inserts for the cable-tie anchors.........
OCD......I can believe it.
400 hours, I can believe that too.
Great that you took the time to photograph and write up the entire thing.


----------



## deanorth

Greetings

I have to say my jaws still hurts, it felt down when I saw all that done.
This is truly an inspiration for me, the raw quality, the depth of the details and work, it really motivated me to work on my car, and in a way I never felt I could : hiding things, yet without sacrificing for SQ. 
Thanks for sharing your work her, really, I'm on the other side of the earth, but gosh, I would give a finger to have the opportunity to see that car irl


----------



## simplicityinsound

deanorth said:


> Greetings
> 
> I have to say my jaws still hurts, it felt down when I saw all that done.
> This is truly an inspiration for me, the raw quality, the depth of the details and work, it really motivated me to work on my car, and in a way I never felt I could : hiding things, yet without sacrificing for SQ.
> Thanks for sharing your work her, really, I'm on the other side of the earth, but gosh, I would give a finger to have the opportunity to see that car irl


HOLY CRAP REUNION ISLAND??!! Is there much of a car audio scene there?  I heard its a beautiful place.


----------



## deanorth

There is a small car audio scene, definitely, and even some people really, really skilled. but as in every small places, most are hidden, so kinda hard to share or to hear other cars. 
And yes, it's a beautifull place, kinda surprised you've heard about it before though ^^


----------



## bongbut

dafuq what I've just seen,awesome


----------



## The_Grimy_One

This is incredible! An epic build for sure!


----------



## BLD MOVS

fantastic install from the bingster as always.


----------



## simplicityinsound

deanorth said:


> There is a small car audio scene, definitely, and even some people really, really skilled. but as in every small places, most are hidden, so kinda hard to share or to hear other cars.
> And yes, it's a beautifull place, kinda surprised you've heard about it before though ^^


i was a history major and thus like geography too lol but i dont know a lot about it, i know its off the coast of madagascar? and its French...and its beautiful, but i always assumed its like a tiny place like umm...bora bora or the maldives, so it surprisd the hell out of me to hear there is a car audio scene going on.  must be very hard to find a lot of the equipment tools, and supplies we take for granted here in the states 

b


----------



## Coppertone

Bing if you ever in NJ and need a place to stay, my house is always open to you. I just want to be able to pick your brain and see the genius that lies within. Bravo once again sir.


----------



## simplicityinsound

Coppertone said:


> Bing if you ever in NJ and need a place to stay, my house is always open to you. I just want to be able to pick your brain and see the genius that lies within. Bravo once again sir.


if i am in NJ i would be staying in my parents house  where i grew up and went to HS 

b


----------



## jtaudioacc

Coppertone said:


> Bing if you ever in NJ and need a place to stay, my house is always open to you. I just want to be able to pick your brain and see the genius that lies within. Bravo once again sir.


take him to great adventure and make him ride a roller coaster. 

free bump to 11k


----------



## subwoofery

simplicityinsound said:


> i was a history major and thus like geography too lol but i dont know a lot about it, i know its off the coast of madagascar? and its French...and its beautiful, but i always assumed its like a tiny place like umm...bora bora or the maldives, so it surprisd the hell out of me to hear there is a car audio scene going on.  must be very hard to find a lot of the equipment tools, and supplies we take for granted here in the states
> 
> b


I go to Bora Bora once every year  

Kelvin


----------



## simplicityinsound

subwoofery said:


> I go to Bora Bora once every year
> 
> Kelvin



heat and humidity is not for me, but my wife hates you lol


----------



## robolop

Coppertone said:


> Bing if you ever in NJ and need a place to stay, my house is always open to you. I just want to be able to pick your brain and see the genius that lies within. Bravo once again sir.


Is your offer also valid for me if I ever might need a place to stay in NJ ?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## robolop

subwoofery said:


> I go to Bora Bora once every year
> 
> Kelvin




I wouldn't mind to stay on Bora Bora for a few days, but then would fly to Easter Island afterwards. There I would immediately make a polyester mold of a MOAI. Would look great in my backya.....










I bet they would look stunned if I try to check in at the airport with 7 of such statues.


----------



## ChaunB3400

amazing, and really like all the pics.lol


----------



## HondAudio

jtaudioacc said:


> take him to great adventure and make him ride a roller coaster.
> 
> free bump to 11k


I grew up outside Philadelphia. I'd be so excited to go to Great Adventure that I could never sleep the night before


----------



## JayinMI

My GF's whole family worked there at various times.

I live in Michigan, so my friends/family always went to Cedar Point.

Jay


----------



## jtaudioacc

JayinMI said:


> My GF's whole family worked there at various times.
> 
> I live in Michigan, so my friends/family always went to Cedar Point.
> 
> Jay


I'm trying to find some fool/friend who wants to go to Cleveland so we can go to Cedar Point. I went 3 years in a row in the 90's and have been wanting to go back. Just not that easy to find people that want to travel to Ohio from So.Cal. to ride thrill rides, over and over. lol.


----------



## JayinMI

I haven't been in years. I'm actually afraid of heights over about 280 feet. LOL I got suckered into riding the Magnum years ago, and that was as high as I ever want to go.

I always liked Corkscrew, Gemini, Mantis, Raptor, Blue Streak and (sometimes) Mean Streak. Mine ride is fun too.

Jay


----------



## imjustjason

I would be willing to bet there are members on this forum that spent less time on their installs than you did on the write up for this one alone.

Thank you so much for all of the time and effort you put into these build logs. I'm not sure everyone realizes the time involved in such a write up.


----------



## PurpleDiesel

I absolutely love the attention to detail put into this thread. You certainly make everything look so effortless.

Keep up the GREAT work


----------



## simplicityinsound

imjustjason said:


> I would be willing to bet there are members on this forum that spent less time on their installs than you did on the write up for this one alone.
> 
> Thank you so much for all of the time and effort you put into these build logs. I'm not sure everyone realizes the time involved in such a write up.


Thanks for that...yeah...despite the fact I was too tired to proof read or spell check this one...it still took me over 30 hours from start (going throught the 1800 or so pics as I take multiples of each shot...and selecting the best ones) through organizing them in order and naming them and uploading them...all the way to the end...which is the physical writing of the log.  thank God I wrote papers for a living in college.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simplicityinsound

BodegaBay said:


> That's quite a departure from the A-pillar route you were set on last month Manny. I had to read your post again -- am I reading it correctly whey you say the while the A-pillar mounting would give you a center image, it inevitably was brought back in your lap at louder volumes? That's a darn shame in light of so many positive review with A-pillar mounting. On the other hand, almost all the sound champions I've seen featured in mags have their mid/woofer + tweeter in a kick panel array. Interesting findings, Manny -- thanks.
> 
> So gotta ask. What did you do with the holes your door panels now that you've moved the Plat tweeters?


No roller coasters for me lol yet I am still surprised u would go on a roller than go fly ina single engine Cessna....***** 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Need Bass

need to make some A pillar pods for my son's truck like those... would like a nice center channel in the middle to round things out too


----------



## sunburn

great work!!


----------



## pereze

I am a complete amateur (that might even be too strong) at this stuff but I enjoy learning and getting ideas on how to do things better. Your posts have always been very thought provoking for me and this one is no exception. 

I think everyone else has said wow enough that I would be beating a dead horse (even though I just did it ) but I would really like to say *thank you*. It is amazing to see this kind of detail that I can learn from and apply, even if only one or two small things, to my build/knowledge base.

Much Appreciated.


----------



## ousooner2

Great work! I just finished up my false floor and now that I looked at this...I want to rip it out lol. Seriously though, all your builds are incredible and I enjoy checking them out! Keep it up


----------



## bmiller1

Thanks for the great log, Bing. That install is certainly one to be proud of and I commend you for taking the time to walk us through it.


----------



## simplicityinsound

so i kept on getting people asking me how much weight is gained in the build, especially, trunk and i saw some pretty crazy estimates  some in the neighborhood of 300 KILOS!  thats 660lbs! 

here is my best guess:

four amps: 60lbs
two subs: (these are VERY LIGHT Neodymium magnet subs): 20Lbs
subbox and support structure: 50lbs
amp well and middle floor: 20lbs as its mostly 3/8" floor and just a stack of thin rings
top floor: 20lbs
rest misc gear, wiring: 30lbs
sound proofing: 20lbs?

total: maybe around 220lbs? 

however, delete the full size 20" spare tire, the jack, the tools, the storage well, the top floor, etc etc, i would say prolly close to 100lbs were removed from the trunk

lets give 30 additional lbs as margin of error so i would estimate total weight gain in the trunk at around 120-150lbs total 

the interior stuff really shouldnt be much weight at all...

so yeah thats my best guess heheh


----------



## traceywatts

just weigh the car, empty, with a full tank...


----------



## simplicityinsound

But that wont account for the other mods on the car  especially the bigger and wider rims and tires and exhaust. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## traceywatts

But the exhaust will likely reduce weight and you can easily look up the specs on the wheel and tire combo.


----------



## simplicityinsound

traceywatts said:


> But the exhaust will likely reduce weight and you can easily look up the specs on the wheel and tire combo.



haha, i think to truly get an accurate and meaningful reading above my estimation, a lot of things have to be taken into account and i doubt the owner is gonna spend all that time looking it up and weighing everything  there are a ton of other little things he added as well throughout the car.


----------



## TwoDrink

Thank you for the post Bing. You're attention to detail is what inspires me. I am truly happy that you are in an area that has customers with the financial means, auditory sophistication, and demand for visual excellence for you to dazzle.


----------



## blackknight87

Wow very impressive work done here.


----------



## MajorChipHazard

Sheer brilliance!This was entertaining as well as educational!Stunning work Bing


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

Probably the most detailed build I have ever seen. I don't think I will ever be this impressed again. I also have OCD and wish I had a car and the time to do a clean fake floor lol. Truly an Amazing job. I hope the owner understands what he has!


----------



## rimshot

Amazing job as usual. You are definitely one of the best installers around! I would be lying if I said my work wasn't influenced by yours! Those illusion subs look absolutely dreamy, me want. A lightweight, long throw sub not from a company with that rhymes with pitiful ass, sign me up!


----------



## simplicityinsound

Flew Jim (bigred) up to do some serious tuning on the car today and tomorrow. we are pretty happy so far, look for a full update on that sometime soon


----------



## BigRed

Well I'm at the airport and to sum up our tuning session, I'll start by saying the illusion subs really surprised me. After working out some minor cabin gain, I was amazed at how low they went. The tight and accurate bass made it easy to blend the midbass in. We also did some spl testing and these subs get LOUD 

The focal front stage is probably the best I've heard from the beryllium set in terms of resolution and accuracy. Bing did his homework of trying different angles and I would have to agree it gave the best depth and width for a mid and tweet combo up on the pillars. 

I'm pretty happy with the results and am pretty confident this car will be a force to be reckoned with in the meca modified class on the west coast 

Thanks Bing for allowing me to spend some time tuning on it and I hope the customer is happy with the results


----------



## AzzurriAudioworks

I'm consistantly amazed by your work, Bing. And I think I learn something every time I check out one of your installs, so thank you sir! And I'll echo what a lot of people have been saying, it's awesome to see that you have a client base that's so passionate about audio.


----------



## lowsound10

that was absolutley amazing!!!


----------



## MacLeod

Just wanted to say that this is without a doubt the best build log Ive ever seen and one of the best installs Ive ever seen as well. Just exceptional and it has given me a ton of ideas. Well done sir.


----------



## hybridamp

You put a lot of hours into that car, beautiful car and install!


----------



## BigRed

Forgot to mention the fit and finish on this car is incredible. You can hide minor imperfections in pictures, but when I spent a few days with the car, I realized how tightly done very aspect of the installation was performed. Great job Bing


----------



## simplicityinsound

BigRed said:


> Forgot to mention the fit and finish on this car is incredible. You can hide minor imperfections in pictures, but when I spent a few days with the car, I realized how tightly done very aspect of the installation was performed. Great job Bing


Thanks for that Jim, and I only had to pay for a BBQ dinner for you give that compliment! Score!  

but seriously, thanks, I always say pics dont show the real story, even ifi take em as close up as possible, its easy to make any install look great from a few feet away so i tried to get people to see it in person when possible...so they can duck their heads down into the heart of the build and inspect it for themselves...its not perfect of course, but i tried my best with my limited tools and skillset on this one


----------



## jtaudioacc

simplicityinsound said:


> Thanks for that Jim, and I only had to pay for a BBQ dinner for you give that compliment! Score!
> 
> but seriously, thanks, I always say pics dont show the real story, even ifi take em as close up as possible, its easy to make any install look great from a few feet away so i tried to get people to see it in person when possible...so they can duck their heads down into the heart of the build and inspect it for themselves...its not perfect of course, but i tried my best with my limited tools and skillset on this one


where's the video...you can see how good the fit and finish is, and it's excellent! I bet after the BigRed treatment, it's sounding awesome!


----------



## simplicityinsound

i also figure i should give my impression of the sound after Jim's tuning....the stuff he did made a world of difference to be honest, even to those who heard it at the meet last month.

Imaging: Center image is very solid and very high, to me its right below the rear view mirror, or behind it rather.

Depth: i would say its above average, its not deep like way out on the hood as some cars i have heard, but its hovering at the windshield or on some songs, beyond it.

Width: a lot of people of asked me how the width is given the placement of the drivers, but i have heard enough in board arrangement cars with awesome width to know this isnt a matter of what you see is what you get. width on this car is easily pillar to pillar, the wide nature of the interior helps also...the passenge side to me is way out there. It is perhaps weird to look at where the tweeter is and hear a high frequency note such as the tinker bells at the intro to Diana Krall's "pick yourself up" well to the left of them, but its undeniable.

Two seat SQ: as mentioned int he build, i tried something different with this car to enable it to be competitive in SQ2. how did that was to put the OEM center channel on a switch, and when you go to do 2 seat listening, you flip the switch to turn it on, and then go into the car's audio menu and turn surround processing on. This car acutally features a Logic 7 surround programming and as such, doent affect the width of the stage w hen you do this. after some tweaking by Jim, we sat in both seats and agreed that the center is pretty good, not as precise as the single seat setting but definetly in the center area and does not wander. everything else remains relatively the same...depth may be slightly better due to the center channel dragging it out a bit.

Subbass: this is where we had an eureka! moment during tuning. when we first started, the OEM signal source seemed to lack low freq response, like a rapid drop off below 35hz. Jim noticed immediately as the footsteps on "grandma's hands" was not audible. this baffled me throughout the first day of tuning as i clearled remember the signal analysis (done off one channel only) was pretty flat all the way down. Then, out of curiosity the second day, i wanted to see how the subs sounded when out of phase, and low and behold, i fliped the polarity on the left channel (was gonna do the right channel to make it out of phase competely) and bingo! all of a sudden all the subbass we were missing came out! so after some more playing around with it, I came to a singular conclusion, during the tapping of the oem sub signal (TWO PAIRS of wires to a single sub so prolly DVC), i either reversed the poliarity on one pair of the wires or the information i got from the info sheet i pulled off the web was wrong (it was for an earlier model year Genesis) on that pair of cables. Either way, this caused cancellation within the signal at the frequencies that were identical to each other before reaching the amp, and thus the ultra low freq was lost.

Once we corrected this error, the subs really really came alive. Both Jim and I were very impressed with just how smooth the subs were, blends in completely with the music, full of impact and extension and just in general among the best subs i have heard. Talking to ORCA after the tune, they suggested that a patented design they use on these subs, which does not allow distortion to rise above 3 percent?(i cant remember the spec exactly) may have something to do with it, along with the super high damping factor (6000?)...either way, they sound SUPERB!

Later on the second day, we did a tune for SPL, and i played my favorite bass track, Toccata from Bass Mekanik. if you are familiar with the song and the track, you know about the three gradually declining (freq wise) "sweeps" that open the song. the first was decent as its mostly in the midbass freq, the second got pretty loud which i think transitioned down into the subbass, the last sweep, blew my mind...i would say it starts at around 40hz and then just the bottom drops out of it...and holy crap this sweep was REALLY REALLY loud, it shook everything in the car wtih a lot of authority, keeping in mind that this is not a hatch or a suv, but a large luxury sedan with a trunk and the bass really only gets into the cabin via a small port placed below the empty oem sub location ont he rear deck. I would say this car is capable of reacing well into the high 130s, perhaps even 140, without too much effort. it also gave me a chance to try out the hyper drive switch on the Zero 1...whihc for short bursts before heat build up, can attain well over 4000 watts as compared to the normal setting which produced around 3000...while of course its not a gigantic increase, it did make the bass, especially the low stuff, even louder.  of course, this was all done with the car off a APS55 cascade power supply, so i dont know what voltage drop was like, i would suspect it can get a lil louder with the car running. 

but to be honest, its rare we can find a subwoofer with this combination of output, extension AND sound quality. Being this is a new product, i was a bit nervous using htem going into the build, despite repeated assurances by ORCA that they have a great combo of SQ and SPL, but i ahve to say that i am completely won over by them, and I will run them in my own car next time around. 


Midbass: this is another arena this car really exceled. Both Jim and I felt this is hte best sounding Focal no.7 midbass we have ever heard. The impact is very strong, and its extension is quite excellent. on the RTA with no high pass engaged, we saw a natural extension down to i think jim said 40hz? we went with a 24 db slope at 60, and as we were listening to various tracks with good bass on them with the subs turned OFF, we both remarked that this car didnt seem to sound subless at all... 

two things may have contributed to this (as its my 6th or 7th experience with the no.7), one is that the large sheet of focal blackhole 5 placed on the outter door skin direect behind the midbass driver helped to eliminate backwaves, and the other is once again the very high damping factor of the zero 1. 

regardless of what it was, the midbass was very very good as well.


Midrange and highs: before we started tuning, the midrange and highs were slightly on the sharper side, but once Jim played with it, now its completely natural and smooth (as Jim's tune is known for), i listened to a few songs where the female vocals were known to be midrange heavy and can sound a bit blaring, but this time around, very smooth and balanced. the highs also showed a lot of detail yet once again, not sharp at all. Credit here goes to Jim for his awesome tuning 


On the DVD changer tune versus the oem signal source, the biggest difference is everything sounded more open, with more resolution. if you go back and forth immedaitely off the same song, the difference is pretty apparent, though for daily listening, the oem signal source does a remarkable job..but the dvd changer will be used for single seat judging at comps.

overall, this could very well be the best sounding car that i have ever done...and i think it will do well in the highly competitive modified class at the comps 

cheers,

Bing


----------



## simplicityinsound

jtaudioacc said:


> where's the video...you can see how good the fit and finish is, and it's excellent! I bet after the BigRed treatment, it's sounding awesome!


i aint got the steady hands like you do JT lol maybe you can come and do my videos lol


----------



## Se7en

Thanks for the update! I'd love to hear the car again!


----------



## simplicityinsound

Se7en said:


> Thanks for the update! I'd love to hear the car again!


absolutely gabe, if not before definetly at our comp at the same location 8/25


----------



## BigRed

Seven. Lost your card. Please pm me your info

Bing thanks for trusting me with your masterpiece


----------



## dingaling

I wanna hear again. Sounds like its a much diff beast.



simplicityinsound said:


> i also figure i should give my impression of the sound after Jim's tuning....the stuff he did made a world of difference to be honest, even to those who heard it at the meet last month.
> 
> Imaging: Center image is very solid and very high, to me its right below the rear view mirror, or behind it rather.
> 
> Depth: i would say its above average, its not deep like way out on the hood as some cars i have heard, but its hovering at the windshield or on some songs, beyond it.
> 
> Width: a lot of people of asked me how the width is given the placement of the drivers, but i have heard enough in board arrangement cars with awesome width to know this isnt a matter of what you see is what you get. width on this car is easily pillar to pillar, the wide nature of the interior helps also...the passenge side to me is way out there. It is perhaps weird to look at where the tweeter is and hear a high frequency note such as the tinker bells at the intro to Diana Krall's "pick yourself up" well to the left of them, but its undeniable.
> 
> Two seat SQ: as mentioned int he build, i tried something different with this car to enable it to be competitive in SQ2. how did that was to put the OEM center channel on a switch, and when you go to do 2 seat listening, you flip the switch to turn it on, and then go into the car's audio menu and turn surround processing on. This car acutally features a Logic 7 surround programming and as such, doent affect the width of the stage w hen you do this. after some tweaking by Jim, we sat in both seats and agreed that the center is pretty good, not as precise as the single seat setting but definetly in the center area and does not wander. everything else remains relatively the same...depth may be slightly better due to the center channel dragging it out a bit.
> 
> Subbass: this is where we had an eureka! moment during tuning. when we first started, the OEM signal source seemed to lack low freq response, like a rapid drop off below 35hz. Jim noticed immediately as the footsteps on "grandma's hands" was not audible. this baffled me throughout the first day of tuning as i clearled remember the signal analysis (done off one channel only) was pretty flat all the way down. Then, out of curiosity the second day, i wanted to see how the subs sounded when out of phase, and low and behold, i fliped the polarity on the left channel (was gonna do the right channel to make it out of phase competely) and bingo! all of a sudden all the subbass we were missing came out! so after some more playing around with it, I came to a singular conclusion, during the tapping of the oem sub signal (TWO PAIRS of wires to a single sub so prolly DVC), i either reversed the poliarity on one pair of the wires or the information i got from the info sheet i pulled off the web was wrong (it was for an earlier model year Genesis) on that pair of cables. Either way, this caused cancellation within the signal at the frequencies that were identical to each other before reaching the amp, and thus the ultra low freq was lost.
> 
> Once we corrected this error, the subs really really came alive. Both Jim and I were very impressed with just how smooth the subs were, blends in completely with the music, full of impact and extension and just in general among the best subs i have heard. Talking to ORCA after the tune, they suggested that a patented design they use on these subs, which does not allow distortion to rise above 3 percent?(i cant remember the spec exactly) may have something to do with it, along with the super high damping factor (6000?)...either way, they sound SUPERB!
> 
> Later on the second day, we did a tune for SPL, and i played my favorite bass track, Toccata from Bass Mekanik. if you are familiar with the song and the track, you know about the three gradually declining (freq wise) "sweeps" that open the song. the first was decent as its mostly in the midbass freq, the second got pretty loud which i think transitioned down into the subbass, the last sweep, blew my mind...i would say it starts at around 40hz and then just the bottom drops out of it...and holy crap this sweep was REALLY REALLY loud, it shook everything in the car wtih a lot of authority, keeping in mind that this is not a hatch or a suv, but a large luxury sedan with a trunk and the bass really only gets into the cabin via a small port placed below the empty oem sub location ont he rear deck. I would say this car is capable of reacing well into the high 130s, perhaps even 140, without too much effort. it also gave me a chance to try out the hyper drive switch on the Zero 1...whihc for short bursts before heat build up, can attain well over 4000 watts as compared to the normal setting which produced around 3000...while of course its not a gigantic increase, it did make the bass, especially the low stuff, even louder.  of course, this was all done with the car off a APS55 cascade power supply, so i dont know what voltage drop was like, i would suspect it can get a lil louder with the car running.
> 
> but to be honest, its rare we can find a subwoofer with this combination of output, extension AND sound quality. Being this is a new product, i was a bit nervous using htem going into the build, despite repeated assurances by ORCA that they have a great combo of SQ and SPL, but i ahve to say that i am completely won over by them, and I will run them in my own car next time around.
> 
> 
> Midbass: this is another arena this car really exceled. Both Jim and I felt this is hte best sounding Focal no.7 midbass we have ever heard. The impact is very strong, and its extension is quite excellent. on the RTA with no high pass engaged, we saw a natural extension down to i think jim said 40hz? we went with a 24 db slope at 60, and as we were listening to various tracks with good bass on them with the subs turned OFF, we both remarked that this car didnt seem to sound subless at all...
> 
> two things may have contributed to this (as its my 6th or 7th experience with the no.7), one is that the large sheet of focal blackhole 5 placed on the outter door skin direect behind the midbass driver helped to eliminate backwaves, and the other is once again the very high damping factor of the zero 1.
> 
> regardless of what it was, the midbass was very very good as well.
> 
> 
> Midrange and highs: before we started tuning, the midrange and highs were slightly on the sharper side, but once Jim played with it, now its completely natural and smooth (as Jim's tune is known for), i listened to a few songs where the female vocals were known to be midrange heavy and can sound a bit blaring, but this time around, very smooth and balanced. the highs also showed a lot of detail yet once again, not sharp at all. Credit here goes to Jim for his awesome tuning
> 
> 
> On the DVD changer tune versus the oem signal source, the biggest difference is everything sounded more open, with more resolution. if you go back and forth immedaitely off the same song, the difference is pretty apparent, though for daily listening, the oem signal source does a remarkable job..but the dvd changer will be used for single seat judging at comps.
> 
> overall, this could very well be the best sounding car that i have ever done...and i think it will do well in the highly competitive modified class at the comps
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Bing


----------



## papasin

Se7en said:


> Thanks for the update! I'd love to hear the car again!





simplicityinsound said:


> absolutely gabe, if not before definetly at our comp at the same location 8/25


Me first ...that is, my first since I missed listening to it at the gtg.


----------



## Se7en

papasin said:


> Me first ...that is, my first since I missed listening to it at the gtg.


Lol... I'll race ya! 

Jim, PM sent.


----------



## papasin

Se7en said:


> Lol... I'll race ya!


Lol too...I'll concede your car is faster than both cars in my sig combined, but depends to where .


----------



## simplicityinsound

Gabe i will race you...

from a standing start...

in the pouring rain...

and a foot of snow on the ground....

lol


----------



## justfuz

Bing -

this is an amazing install! It definatly gives me a few ideas i'm going to be working on for my own install (insert nuts & rear deck vent). I had just posted a question about venting the rear deck and here it is. Thanks again for sharing your insight on the installs for what worked, what didn't and how you take it from concept to reality.


----------



## bbfoto

OCD FTW! 

Incredible work, Bing. Would love to hear this car...guess I need to make a drive up the coast sometime soon!

Question: Is this trunk a very dark grey carpet, or black? If dark grey, would you be kind enough to tell me specifically what SEM Dye color you used to match the carpet in the trunk? And also where you sourced the carpet and it's color?

This info would help me out heaps as I just picked up a 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe SE AWD with the dark grey leather/cloth combo interior and am gathering all the supplies I'll need to complete the install in the rear hatch area.

I really appreciate you taking the massive time to document and post your installs! Your builds are always inspiring and give me a jumpstart to get to work on my install.


----------



## raydog318

WOW!!! NICE!!


----------



## lupin_au

Love the attention to detail. Not normally a fan of so many lights but this one works real well.


----------



## simplicityinsound

bbfoto said:


> OCD FTW!
> 
> Incredible work, Bing. Would love to hear this car...guess I need to make a drive up the coast sometime soon!
> 
> Question: Is this trunk a very dark grey carpet, or black? If dark grey, would you be kind enough to tell me specifically what SEM Dye color you used to match the carpet in the trunk? And also where you sourced the carpet and it's color?
> 
> This info would help me out heaps as I just picked up a 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe SE AWD with the dark grey leather/cloth combo interior and am gathering all the supplies I'll need to complete the install in the rear hatch area.
> 
> I really appreciate you taking the massive time to document and post your installs! Your builds are always inspiring and give me a jumpstart to get to work on my install.



black carpet and i used smoke or something. let me look it up on monday if i still have a can left over. i basically bought 5 different cans and did samples of each and used the one that works the best.

b


----------



## bbfoto

simplicityinsound said:


> black carpet and i used smoke or something. let me look it up on monday if i still have a can left over. i basically bought 5 different cans and did samples of each and used the one that works the best.
> 
> b


Thanks Bing! Really appreciate it. The time I have to complete this install is limited, so I'd like to get it right the first time and eliminate any potential re-do's!

I'll check back Monday evening.


----------



## simplicityinsound

well, remember your dark carpet may be a different shade than mine...i wouldnt trust it. take a piece of your stock carpet and go and find a local store tha carries SEM, then pick a few paint colors that range from very close to the stock carpet color to a few shades lighter, come back and mist it all over black carpet and see what comes closest 

b


----------



## BrianAbington

This car is gorgeous. I love that it looks so simple but underneath it is actually quite complex. 

My question for you is what did you do to the plexi trim pieces to give it that fogged look? 

Is this just on the top and bottom of these trim pieces? 

Are the edges that the led's are mounted to and shine through polished or are they fogged too?

When you see the ilumination in person does it cast a smooth glow across the whole area or is it pin pointed from each individual led light?


----------



## bbfoto

simplicityinsound said:


> well, remember your dark carpet may be a different shade than mine...i wouldnt trust it. take a piece of your stock carpet and go and find a local store tha carries SEM, then pick a few paint colors that range from very close to the stock carpet color to a few shades lighter, come back and mist it all over black carpet and see what comes closest
> 
> b


Will do. Thank you. 

bb


----------



## simplicityinsound

BrianAbington said:


> This car is gorgeous. I love that it looks so simple but underneath it is actually quite complex.
> 
> My question for you is what did you do to the plexi trim pieces to give it that fogged look?
> 
> Is this just on the top and bottom of these trim pieces?
> 
> Are the edges that the led's are mounted to and shine through polished or are they fogged too?
> 
> When you see the ilumination in person does it cast a smooth glow across the whole area or is it pin pointed from each individual led light?



i hit em with 60 grit then 100 grit then 150 grit...all surfaces.

as for dotting or flowing, it depends on the angle you are looking at them...from standing there you see mostly a smooth flow, if you lower yourself down and stare right into the edge or close to it you see the individual LEDs...hard to avoid it unless i have discovered i have more than 3" of plexi for the light to travel through. and most cases, that isnt possible...just takes up way too much space 

b


----------



## robolop

Think your install is good? I'm drooling at this one! - SQ & Technical - Talk Audio


----------



## jtaudioacc

robolop said:


> Think your install is good? I'm drooling at this one! - SQ & Technical - Talk Audio


the legend grows!


----------



## IBcivic

Like it for the choice of gear, the install's overall appearance or the fit n finish....
or like me, all of the above.

Here's what I think of the hate posts , on that site....


----------



## simplicityinsound

hahaha, i have been on there since someone first linked it. I wish the OP didnt use that kind of title to link to my build, as that sorta suggests i am some arrogant ******* or something lol...which can only naturally lead to negative comments.

I did take exception to the one guy who said I "cut too many corners"...for the life of me i didnt understnad what he meant, so i made him explain it  

actually this install is appaarently linked to forums in argentina, brazil, china, australia, and a few others, but i have no idea what some of those are saying, prolly a lot of bashing i'd imagine 

here are a few...i am sure someone can read them and tell me just how bad i am being raped over there 

http://forums.drom.ru/car-audio/t1151570275-p390.html

Presentacion y consulta. - Página 7 - ForoCoches

Acabamento - Som automotivo. - CeltaClube - O Clube Oficial do Chevrolet Celta

Question on tweeter mounting in the doors - Page 2 - NSX Prime

Check out this install • trinituner.com


----------



## papasin

simplicityinsound said:


> hahaha, i have been on there since someone first linked it. I wish the OP didnt use that kind of title to link to my build, as that sorta suggests i am some arrogant ******* or something lol...which can only naturally lead to negative comments.
> 
> I did take exception to the one guy who said I "cut too many corners"...for the life of me i didnt understnad what he meant, so i made him explain it
> 
> actually this install is appaarently linked to forums in argentina, brazil, china, australia, and a few others, but i have no idea what some of those are saying, prolly a lot of bashing i'd imagine
> 
> here are a few...i am sure someone can read them and tell me just how bad i am being raped over there
> 
> http://forums.drom.ru/car-audio/t1151570275-p390.html
> 
> Presentacion y consulta. - Página 7 - ForoCoches
> 
> Acabamento - Som automotivo. - CeltaClube - O Clube Oficial do Chevrolet Celta
> 
> Question on tweeter mounting in the doors - Page 2 - NSX Prime
> 
> Check out this install • trinituner.com


One of the posts above that got my attention:

"I Knew what this install was going to look like once I saw the name Bing.

Bing=Same Install Over and Over."

Must have just visited the various sites you listed and that was the only reference point .

EDIT: Bing, I thought your comeback was awesome


----------



## IBcivic

simplicityinsound said:


> hahaha, i have been on there since someone first linked it. I wish the OP didnt use that kind of title to link to my build, as that sorta suggests i am some arrogant ******* or something lol...which can only naturally lead to negative comments.
> 
> I did take exception to the one guy who said I "cut too many corners"...for the life of me i didnt understnad what he meant, so i made him explain it
> 
> actually this install is appaarently linked to forums in argentina, brazil, china, australia, and a few others, but i have no idea what some of those are saying, prolly a lot of bashing i'd imagine
> 
> here are a few...i am sure someone can read them and tell me just how bad i am being raped over there
> 
> http://forums.drom.ru/car-audio/t1151570275-p390.html
> 
> Presentacion y consulta. - Página 7 - ForoCoches
> 
> Acabamento - Som automotivo. - CeltaClube - O Clube Oficial do Chevrolet Celta
> 
> Question on tweeter mounting in the doors - Page 2 - NSX Prime
> 
> Check out this install • trinituner.com


Good or bad....they're still talking about you
If you feel that you did a great job and the customer is pleased, then your mission is accomplished.
Funny that never see haters show their work


----------



## Auto Essentials

Awesome Install!


----------



## ragnaroksq

nice work


----------



## pocket5s

papasin said:


> Bing=Same Install Over and Over."


On the surface that is partially true, in the sense that most installs are false floors with a pillar pods. So what I say. To do the kind of false floor work like that takes either some serious planning and skill, lots of trial and error or just plain luck. And I don't buy the luck factor. 

The attention to detail, especially in the wiring is also "over and over", but man is it awesome. There is something to be said about any kind of custom work on a vehicle where the outward appearance is very deceiving in how simple it seems. It is only when you peel back the covers or know the particular model of vehicle in detail do you know that it is "different". 

In the custom car world guys like Chip Foose or Troy Trepanier are masters of that kind of modification. You know they changed something, you know it isnt stock, but sometimes you cant quite pinpoint it or you have to see under the covers to see the 'real' work. In this case it takes someone that has done similar work or attempted similar work to know just how much effort goes in to such an install.


----------



## papasin

^ +1....want everyone to be clear though that quote was not from me!


----------



## BLD MOVS

pocket5s said:


> On the surface that is partially true, in the sense that most installs are false floors with a pillar pods. So what I say. To do the kind of false floor work like that takes either some serious planning and skill, lots of trial and error or just plain luck. And I don't buy the luck factor.
> 
> The attention to detail, especially in the wiring is also "over and over", but man is it awesome. There is something to be said about any kind of custom work on a vehicle where the outward appearance is very deceiving in how simple it seems. It is only when you peel back the covers or know the particular model of vehicle in detail do you know that it is "different".
> 
> In the custom car world guys like Chip Foose or Troy Trepanier are masters of that kind of modification. You know they changed something, you know it isnt stock, but sometimes you cant quite pinpoint it or you have to see under the covers to see the 'real' work. In this case it takes someone that has done similar work or attempted similar work to know just how much effort goes in to such an install.


Fantastic. So true. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dylan199

All I can say I WOW!!!!!!! Great job.


----------



## watts

> Here you see the top panel on the sub enclosure secured, and the wiring inside the subbox, again heatshrink terminated. There are two quick snaps attached to the sub enclosure (note temporary focal subs used during construction) that help locate and secure the white painted trim panel. The female half of these snaps is sunk into the trim panel



Do you have a link to where you got these "Quick Snaps" that secure the trim panel. That's exactly what I need for a future build.


----------



## simplicityinsound

those i got from selectproducts as well


----------



## BLD MOVS

pocket5s said:


> On the surface that is partially true, in the sense that most installs are false floors with a pillar pods. So what I say. To do the kind of false floor work like that takes either some serious planning and skill, lots of trial and error or just plain luck. And I don't buy the luck factor.
> 
> The attention to detail, especially in the wiring is also "over and over", but man is it awesome. There is something to be said about any kind of custom work on a vehicle where the outward appearance is very deceiving in how simple it seems. It is only when you peel back the covers or know the particular model of vehicle in detail do you know that it is "different".
> 
> In the custom car world guys like Chip Foose or Troy Trepanier are masters of that kind of modification. You know they changed something, you know it isnt stock, but sometimes you cant quite pinpoint it or you have to see under the covers to see the 'real' work. In this case it takes someone that has done similar work or attempted similar work to know just how much effort goes in to such an install.


So so true. I agree completely 1000%


----------



## simplicityinsound

Brock_Landers said:


> First off, amazing work. I have a few questions though:
> 
> 1. How is cooling handled? I see the Mosconi amps have fans, and that you've made transparent grills , but doesn't putting the carpet mat on top mess with the cooling?
> 
> 2. Since there is room under the amps, why not just run the cables through the rack so they aren't showing?
> 
> 3. I noticed in earlier builds you used the european style barrier strips that didn't need connectors. Why did you switch to the other type?
> 
> Thanks! Your builds are inspiring mine.



1. well, nothing has shut down on it even after many hours of driving and listening  to me, as long as there is a fresh supply of cold air being drawn in, the hot air will rise up and find its way out. 

2. the whole point is to show the cables on this build 

3. i do like the euro style, but i dont like the ones that supposedl can fit 8 guage wire...it dosnt really fit well, and the smaller ones also dont like techflex and heatshrink sometimes...too thick. so i went with this style. i also find the euro style barrier strip harder to trouble shoot as it needs a tiny lil screw driver, this i can go wtih my cordless.

b


----------



## Noobdelux

it is probably a myth but is it a less aceptable thing to put the subs fiering upwards instead of backwards in a station wagon?

if that made sense


----------



## Miniboom

Holy crap.

SimplicityInSound-Bing should rename his company to ComplexityInSound.

This is excellent work, presision pulled to the extreme! Very, very nice indeed! And not too much about it is "simple" at all, allthough I realize it's not a reinventing-the-wheel kind of install or a custom fiberglass enclosure with a dozen angles and 100 hrs of sanding. But who want's that in a daily driver?


----------



## simplicityinsound

Miniboom said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> SimplicityInSound-Bing should rename his company to ComplexityInSound.
> 
> This is excellent work, presision pulled to the extreme! Very, very nice indeed! And not too much about it is "simple" at all, allthough I realize it's not a reinventing-the-wheel kind of install or a custom fiberglass enclosure with a dozen angles and 100 hrs of sanding. But who want's that in a daily driver?


heheh, simplicity in appearance and style is what my name has become  simple installs meaning passive front stage and sub went out the door a long time ago


----------



## jboen

WOW, incredible installation and attention to detail. I only wish I had the patience and talent.


----------



## simplicityinsound

just need a slight hint of OCD, as the things that require the most patience are among the things i enjoy the most, thought after the 50th threaded insert in a row i had to take a break lol


----------



## speakerpimp

Straight epic install. I really dig your install style.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mitchjr

Where did you get that attachment for your drill? I need one of those. 
And how is your sub box held together? It looks like you didn't use any screws, just wood glue.


----------



## simplicityinsound

mitchjr said:


> Where did you get that attachment for your drill? I need one of those.
> And how is your sub box held together? It looks like you didn't use any screws, just wood glue.


i got mine from the local home depot i think 

all my subboxes are wood glue and 1-1/4" - 1-1/2" nails fired through a pneumatic nail gun.

b


----------



## eviling

good lord did i miss a doozy on this one O_O that box surprised the hell out of me the most. i mean when i saw it.. it really hid how deep that trunk was at first. but 2.5 raw space in a tire well..with a battery. thats a big ****ing trunk. 4 of those amps too, holy cow. i heard a system some what like this one once....beautiful system. well masconi with the high end focals, not sure whitch set that is, the one i heard were the 6 i think...i wish i could hear this one though


----------



## ibf150

you sir are an artist, beautiful work. I'm blown away with the attention to details and the quality of the work you have done.


----------



## simplicityinsound

eviling said:


> good lord did i miss a doozy on this one O_O that box surprised the hell out of me the most. i mean when i saw it.. it really hid how deep that trunk was at first. but 2.5 raw space in a tire well..with a battery. thats a big ****ing trunk. 4 of those amps too, holy cow. i heard a system some what like this one once....beautiful system. well masconi with the high end focals, not sure whitch set that is, the one i heard were the 6 i think...i wish i could hear this one though


you mean you havent seen this until now?  

the trunk is huge... but in the end, when i started to play wtih four of those amps and 2 x 12s...i started to run out of space rapidly lol


----------



## eviling

simplicityinsound said:


> you mean you havent seen this until now?
> 
> the trunk is huge... but in the end, when i started to play wtih four of those amps and 2 x 12s...i started to run out of space rapidly lol


I remever opening it to read once but I only read logs every 2-3 month's just to see what's been going on lol I must of never finished it.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackedoutMD

This is amazingly sexy. Great job!


----------



## ovrtrainr

nice gear, even nicer install!


----------



## English audiophile

Incredible attention to detail and design, you deserve the highest praise indeed. Awesome!


----------



## Woosey

""yrwq


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe

I saw and listened to this system at Bing's a week or so ago. As nice as these pictures are, they still don't do the job he did on this car proper justice. 

An extremely impressive build, and more importantly, a very nice and revealing sounding system.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I'm not trying to be a hater here - this thread is really an inspiration for me. (I just bought one of these cars.)

But the Focal Black Hole is not needed in the sub box. Here's why:

Black hole is designed to combat standing waves. *But standing waves cannot form when the duct that they're in is a fraction of the wavelength.* For instance, the largest dimension in the sub box is about 24". And a 24" wavelength is 563hz. (speed of sound divided by pathlength.)

Therefore, Focal Black Hole is only needed if the box plays above 141hz.

Now if you're worried about standing waves in a car, actually relocating the sub can make a big difference. For my Genesis I'm trying to figure out a way to get the sub in the center of the car somehow, as that should create the maximum gain. Basically allowing one to use a smaller sub than what they'd need if the sub was in the trunk.


----------



## simplicityinsound

Patrick Bateman said:


> I'm not trying to be a hater here - this thread is really an inspiration for me. (I just bought one of these cars.)
> 
> But the Focal Black Hole is not needed in the sub box. Here's why:
> 
> Black hole is designed to combat standing waves. *But standing waves cannot form when the duct that they're in is a fraction of the wavelength.* For instance, the largest dimension in the sub box is about 24". And a 24" wavelength is 563hz. (speed of sound divided by pathlength.)
> 
> Therefore, Focal Black Hole is only needed if the box plays above 141hz.
> 
> Now if you're worried about standing waves in a car, actually relocating the sub can make a big difference. For my Genesis I'm trying to figure out a way to get the sub in the center of the car somehow, as that should create the maximum gain. Basically allowing one to use a smaller sub than what they'd need if the sub was in the trunk.


that is true, i used it mainly to reduce/eliminate resonance and preventing backwaves (did i say standing waves by mistake? i am too lazy to scroll back and read )...which as i understood, are two of the primary effects of the Five, are those relevant in this case? or are you saying because of the amplitude of the low freq, no back waves would be generated either behind the sub? i am not very well versed when it comes to this stuff, so let me know 

b


----------



## Patrick Bateman

simplicityinsound said:


> that is true, i used it mainly to reduce/eliminate resonance and preventing backwaves (did i say standing waves by mistake? i am too lazy to scroll back and read )...which as i understood, are two of the primary effects of the Five, are those relevant in this case? or are you saying because of the amplitude of the low freq, no back waves would be generated either behind the sub? i am not very well versed when it comes to this stuff, so let me know
> 
> b


Due to the size of the wavelengths, they literally cannot form.

One way to to picture this is by imagining if a 10' tall wave in the ocean were to crash into a concrete wall with a 2' tall pipe in the center of the wall. *In the pipe there will be no waves; but the wave will form again once the wave passes THROUGH the pipe.* But the key is that there will be no waves *in* the pipe, because the wave exceeds the dimensions of the duct. (In this case, a pipe.)


----------



## simplicityinsound

thanks bud  now i know...think they do anything for resonance killing? so eliminating standing waves and back waves is the same thing correct?


----------



## Yankeesound

What happened to all the picutures from the fist pages, I saw a few and then got X's maybe it my work computer.

Anyways, this is a crazy sexy install. I love it.


----------



## simplicityinsound

hmm seems to work okay for me?


----------



## Justin Zazzi

simplicityinsound said:


> thanks bud  now i know...think they do anything for resonance killing? so eliminating standing waves and back waves is the same thing correct?


I believe Patrick is trying to say when the dimensions of the enclosure are "small" relative to the frequencies you will be playing, then the acoustics inside the enclosure do not behave like waves like most people think. So the Black Hole material you put inside does not absorb or reduce standing waves, or the back wave, or affect what happens inside that box much at all because it acts more like a temporary pressure vessel with each stroke of the woofer more than an acoustic cavity with echos.

As I understand it, Back Hole and other stuffing materials _do however_ (assuming their density is fairly consistent) reduce the speed of sound as the air molecules travel through the material, effectively fooling the speaker into behaving like it is in a larger enclosure than it really is (lowering it's Q). How this fits cleanly with the previous analogy, I'm not exactly sure.

A standing wave is when sound bounces off a boundary (or many boundaries) and multiple waves of different phase overlap, causing peaks or dips in frequency response. This is dependent on the geometry of the room, position of the speaker, and position of the listener. This is why Patrick suggests moving the sub if you are having standing wave problems because you cannot easily change the geometry of the car or the listener position. But this is not the problem you were trying to solve by adding stuffing to the inside of the sub : )









_borrowed from this page of the realtraps website_

Eliminating a backwave, or the wave from the rear of the speaker, does not rely on geometry and can be addressed with absorption material adequately thick enough relative to the frequencies. An anechoic chamber tries to do this with multiple feet worth of absorbing foam on all interior walls, but can only be effective down to a certain point where the depth of the foam can no longer keep up with the length of the waves without becoming absurdly difficult to build. In the midrange frequencies however, this is much easier to do because the wavelengths are so much shorter, and treble is even easier still.

Hope that helps!

_edit: just realized that question was from 4 weeks ago, oh well. still hope that helps anyways!_

-J


----------



## simplicityinsound

cool, just want to clarify, there was no problem to solve  i simply followed advice from Focal and the whole notion that there is no kill like overkill 

b


----------



## rbarker31

Found who I feel is the best installer in the Austin area, Steve Hester. The install was performed on my 2009 Hyundai Genesis Sedan 3.6 with tech / sport package. Raised floor, custom ported box, single Boston Acoustic SPG555-2 and Zapco DC1100.1. The factory Lexicon system was retained minus the factory sub. Beautiful install with fantastic sound thanks to his tuning skills. PM me if you’re in the Austin / Round Rock / Pflugerville / Central Texas area and would like pics or Steve's email address.


----------



## jrs1006

Subscribed. An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## CAudio

The pictures are not loading for me. Any chance the pictures of this build are available on another website? I am going to do a false floor, so I would love to learn from the World expert, aka Bing.

Thank you.


----------



## Bluenote

SIS - Simplicity in Sound


----------



## CAudio

I am looking for build pictures please.


----------



## simplicityinsound

hey guys, where the pictures are loaded for this build log is wayyy old and they dont have SSL cert and there for, if you use chrome or i think IE they dont show up. try using firefox and it should work


----------



## Hubbard 0

simplicityinsound said:


> hey guys, where the pictures are loaded for this build log is wayyy old and they dont have SSL cert and there for, if you use chrome or i think IE they dont show up. try using firefox and it should work


Thanks!

I've when through a lot of your threads to find inspiration. Thank you for posting so much detail.


----------



## CAudio

simplicityinsound said:


> hey guys, where the pictures are loaded for this build log is wayyy old and they dont have SSL cert and there for, if you use chrome or i think IE they dont show up. try using firefox and it should work



Thank you!!!


----------



## CAudio

No luck using Firefox. I tried it.


----------



## Jscoyne2

Yea only works for IE

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAudio

Jscoyne2 said:


> Yea only works for IE
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk




How did you get the photos to load in IE? I tried that as well. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Jscoyne2

CAudio said:


> How did you get the photos to load in IE? I tried that as well. Thanks for any advice.


No idea. I just loaded the site in IE and it worked.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAudio

simplicityinsound said:


> hey guys, where the pictures are loaded for this build log is wayyy old and they dont have SSL cert and there for, if you use chrome or i think IE they dont show up. try using firefox and it should work




Bing:
I am working on doing a raised false floor in my personal Mercedes G-Class.

Can you please share some photos of how you have run wiring in your false floor builds?

I am installing an additional battery in the rear cargo area and I would love to see best practices for running wiring, power and ground distrubition, etc, etc...

I am forever thankful for any of the pictures you can share of your best practices. 

Thank you so much. I have started a build thread on here. Now that my subwoofer enclosure is finished, I am working on the amplifier rack now. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## m3gunner

Might want to check out his builds over on his site at simplicityinsound.com or on his facebook page... TONS of detail shots...


----------



## Yepvegas

Sounds like an amazing build but I do not see any of the pictures I guess they are not hosted anymore?


----------



## Theslaking

They are hosted so to speak but the browser is blocking them. That's why you can see the space where they are supposed to be.


----------



## quickaudi07

If you can't see it than you are too late to the game. 

I have seen the build from ground up on here with pics..

Bing made amazing job... Love that guy... If you can't see the detail and picks... Ohh well.. 


My favorite build of all times. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------

